# In tears again



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have to put Pooh in the carrier but he's hissing at me, bites me and scratched me a few times already. We need to go to the vet because he didn't poop in three days and he hardly pees. I called the vet asking him to pick him up but he says that he is too busy to do it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Do you have thick gardening gloves? Put those on, pick him up and get him in there. Just have to be quick and business like. (easier said then done I know)

Or you could wrap him in a towel. I remember reading that the vet James Herriot used to do that with cats who scratched etc, doesn't hurt them and saves you from being ripped to shreds.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt try not to get yourself in a complete panic. Are you sure Pooh hasn't been to the toilet outside? Is he eating and drinking a bit? Ask your Vet when is a convenient time for him to visit you may have to wait it out for a bit. Let us know how you get on please hun. Big hugs to Pooh and to you.
XXX


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor Pooh, and poor you 

Is it possible to wait for Pooh to calm down and then, when he's relaxed, put a towel over him and quickly wrap him up and bundle him, towel and all, into the carrier? I know it's not nice to have to do this to him but it might be less stressful for both of you.

For the sake of future vet trips can you begin to get Pooh more used to the carrier or even try a different type of carrier?

I had huge problems getting my older cat into the plastic type carriers. She would become very stressed and even start spraying. In the end I bought one of the soft hold-all/bag types. I unzipped it all the way around so it was completely open and made it into a bed for her. I fed her treats when she sat on it and slowly progressed to having it open at one end with Missie happy to go inside to get treats.

I know it's not much help right now, but if you can work on Pooh's attitude to carriers when he's well again future vet trips wont be so stressful for you both.

Hope you mange to get him to the vet and that he's feeling better soon.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Hope everything will be ok and he will poo and pee soon.
Lots of positive vibes and purrs from Potter&Mystique.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Britt, like Soozi said are you sure Pooh has not been outside? If he is still eating then I would think it is highly likely that he has been. Luna stops eating when she is constipated.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Britt try not to get yourself in a complete panic. Are you sure Pooh hasn't been to the toilet outside? Is he eating and drinking a bit? Ask your Vet when is a convenient time for him to visit you may have to wait it out for a bit. Let us know how you get on please hun. Big hugs to Pooh and to you.
> XXX


He stopped eating and doesn't drink 
The animal ambulance came to pick him up. It's gonna cost me a lot but it doesn't matter. He's my baby. He doesn't understand why he has to go, I'm sure he will be mad at me. I just hope he can forgive me.
He had no constipation issues when he was eating dry at the shelter. It's all my fault. I changed his food and he has had problems ever since" I'm a lousy owner, I will never forgive myself.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Britt, like Soozi said are you sure Pooh has not been outside? If he is still eating then I would think it is highly likely that he has been. Luna stops eating when she is constipated.


He stopped eating. I doubt he's doing it outside because until Saturday he kept using the litter box before going out again.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I know Pooh is a handful and I had the same problem with one of my cats years ago! Their legs turn into grappling hooks and they somehow aqquire the strength of the Incredible Hulk x 3!!! I can only suggest getting a different type of carrier and trying to put him in it when you are not taking him to the vet he then might not always associate it with the dreaded "V" word. X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The carrier that I bought is a large one, it is designed for dogs. He didn't struggle when I put him in on Saturday because he was injured.
He's never forgive me after today, Soozi. You should have seen him earlier, he was wild and had that look on his face 
I keep crying and can hardly breathe.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> He stopped eating and doesn't drink
> The animal ambulance came to pick him up. It's gonna cost me a lot but it doesn't matter. He's my baby. He doesn't understand why he has to go, I'm sure he will be mad at me. I just hope he can forgive me.
> He had no constipation issues when he was eating dry at the shelter. It's all my fault. I changed his food and he has had problems ever since" I'm a lousy owner, I will never forgive myself.


You're upset hun so that's silly talk that you are a bad slave! Pooh couldn't have a more caring owner....have a coffee and calm yoursel hun, Pooh will be fine. If necessary you might have to go back to his old feeding habits there's always a solution. Let us know how he is later. When was the last time he ate? XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Britt but try not to get yourself in a state over it. Have you tried to tempt Pooh with some dry food if he used to eat that no problem? I know I will probably be shot down for saying that but he has to eat and if he didn't have any issues whilst eating it before it might be worth trying it as an interim measure.

Is it possible he is hunting whilst outside and eating prey - could explain the lack of appetite and thirst drive if he otherwise seems ok in himself. And he could well be toiletting outside somewhere you wouldn't see it.

Re the carrier, I was so nervous about my first visit to the vets with J&B last month that I bought a massive carrier to avoid any problems, it's one you could get a small to medium sized dog in, I think becuase it was bigger it didn't seem so scary to Jaime and he walked right in it once I out a few treats in and didn't seem too stressed by the experience. Might be worth a shot x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I got feral (proper feral, can't touch him feral) Dickie in a carrier when he was injured in the hope of getting him into a sanctuary (no one would/could help) so I kept him in there while trying and then left him in it overnight but had to let him go the next morning (the rest did him good, no limp when he came out!) I thought he'd never be back but he was, 2 days later, exactly the same as ever, no improvement but no worse so Pooh will forgive you believe me. Might take a couple of days but he will forgive you. 



I agree with ameliajane, you might need to ditch or store that carrier and get a new, totally different sort. Leave the new one out as a bed/hidey hole, feed treats in there to get him used to it so future visits wont be so stressful on either of you.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

At least Pooh can be checked over properly now. 

Try to calm down as you are no good to Pooh in a terrible state 

Lots of hugs x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

This carrier is for medium sized dogs. He was really mad at me. Maybe he knew that he was going to the vets. Poor thing.

I should never have changed his food. It's all my fault. I'm gonna ask the vet for advice later and if he says that dry food is better for him that's what I will give him and see how it works. I will find one that isn't too high in carbs. If I'm not mistaken there was a brand that even you girls thought wasn't that bad. I have to read all the threads again. That will keep me busy while poor Pooh is at the vets.

He stopped eating yesterday but was looking at the cupboard where I keep his treats. I didn't give him any because I didn't want him to feel uncomfortable in the car. He wants dry food, I know he does, he made it pretty clear. I should have listened to him.

He's not hunting (yet).


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Sometimes you have to admit defeat for yours and the cats sake...when a cat will go over 24 hours without food just because you think wet is better, when your cat gets cystitis just introducing a new food its time to throw in the towel because you're doing more harm than good...the "you" in this case is me and the cat is Jasper, he just doesn't like wet food. Jasper is on porta 21 sensible. Its grain free and is a good price.



Doesn't matter what carrier it is, once hes had a bad experience its always going to prove difficult so get a totally different style and use it as a piece of furniture, make it enticing with comfort, treats and toys so he sees it as a safe place.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Polski said:


> Sometimes you have to admit defeat for yours and the cats sake...when a cat will go over 24 hours without food just because you think wet is better, when your cat gets cystitis just introducing a new food its time to throw in the towel because you're doing more harm than good...the "you" in this case is me and the cat is Jasper, he just doesn't like wet food. Jasper is on porta 21 sensible. Its grain free


I found the Porta21 Sensible on Zooplus. I might get some later.
There is also Smila (I can get a bag for free with the reward points).
Last time Pooh had digestive issues the vet told me to get Royal Canin Fiber but I'm not a fan of RC.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Britt said:


> I found the Porta21 Sensible on Zooplus. I might get some later.
> There is also Smila (I can get a bag for free with the reward points).
> Last time Pooh had digestive issues the vet told me to get Royal Canin Fiber but I'm not a fan of RC.


Jasper has been prone to constipation since he was 3 days old (bottle fed) I was always advised to give liquid paraffin when he was tiny, these days I just give him a knob of butter if I notice him becoming firm...sorts it out. Its becoming rarer as hes getting older, its well over 6 months since I had to give him any...hes been on porta21 for around 10 months now so it might be thanks to porta (he was on purina one before the switch and JW and go-cat before that)

None of mine liked the smilla dry, still worth getting a free bag but its not grain free as far as I remember


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I found the Porta21 Sensible on Zooplus. I might get some later.
> There is also Smila (I can get a bag for free with the reward points).
> Last time Pooh had digestive issues the vet told me to get Royal Canin Fiber but I'm not a fan of RC.


Also Orijen is grain free with 80% meat it comes out as one of the best in independant reviews. Just thought you can add it to your list...it is expensive though. X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I don't mind buying anything expensive as long as it's good quality. I will buy both the Porta21 and the Orijen. I hope that he will like both.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I don't mind buying anything expensive as long as it's good quality. I will buy both the Porta21 and the Orijen. I hope that he will like both.


Google both foods and it will give you the ingredients. Orijen smells good too! I get away with only giving Liddy 15g of Orijen poultry at night and she loves it.
xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Brit please don't worry - Huck goes absolutely mental if he sees the carrier when he has to go to the vets. I have to surprise him with it (hide it closely when he's not looking) then pick him up facing away from it (with a big thick coat on because he will rip my shoulder to shreds otherwise) and push him into it as quick as I can. We have resorted to covering him with a towel as well. 

He gets in such a mood about it but once he's home an hour or so later (and the carrier is put away) he's ok. Pooh will forgive you.

As for dry food - I'm a big fan of ziwipeak (my favourite), orijen, acana, canagan, prurizon, applaws and thrive. Some of these do wet food as well which maybe Pooh might like.

Hoping he's ok.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Britt said:


> He stopped eating and doesn't drink
> The animal ambulance came to pick him up. It's gonna cost me a lot but it doesn't matter. He's my baby. He doesn't understand why he has to go, I'm sure he will be mad at me. I just hope he can forgive me.
> He had no constipation issues when he was eating dry at the shelter. It's all my fault. I changed his food and he has had problems ever since" I'm a lousy owner, I will never forgive myself.


Oh, Britt, please don't be so hard on yourself! *hugs*

I'm sure Pooh will forgive you. I had to take Charlie-girl to the vet a couple of weeks ago as she was getting very grouchy and bad tempered (turned out to be arthritis in her lower spine), and they prodded and poked enough to make her yowl, shaved patches of fur, stuck needles in to the shaved patches to take blood AND shoved a thermometer where the sun doesn't shine!  She forgave me OK (and I was there helping!), even turned into MORE of a cuddlebug for a few days 

Cats do poo a lot less on a diet of good wet food - Charlie is part raw fed and only poos once every couple of days, and it is small, hard and virtually odourless. That's what proper cat poo should be like, incidentally, not the big, soft and smelly offerings you get from eating grain filled food. I only think to mention is as my vet said Charlie seemed to be constipated with hard poo, but when she pooed in the carrier on the way home and then in the tray at home it turned out to be just a normal poo for her. No straining or anything. I wonder if a lot of vets are so used to feeling cats that are fed grain laden foods they may not know what a grain free poo feels like any more?

They'll also poo somewhat less on grain free dry food, as there's no pointless filler in there that just goes straight through them. but eating any balanced food is fine, and you needn't feel like a failure just because he doesn't like some of the food you have tried - you only have to read some of the battles other people on here have with their fusspots to know you are not alone there!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just go with what you know Pooh likes best Britt and try not to get upset, you will only transfer your stress to Pooh. The vet will be able to feel if he hasn't been toileting for a few days though I'm still pretty sure he's been outside. He will forgive you as well when he gets home, cats don't bear grudges.
I've had to throw some of my theories out of the window over the past couple of weeks with Bunty's eating and, much against my better nature, I'm giving her a plate of Arden Grange dry every day as she cleans the plate, anything to get her to eat properly. Sometimes you just have to bend the rules a bit.
Think of this as just a bad day and tomorrow will be another day.  Hope all will be well when he comes home.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> As for dry food - I'm a big fan of ziwipeak (my favourite), orijen, acana, canagan, prurizon, applaws and thrive. Some of these do wet food as well which maybe Pooh might like.
> 
> Hoping he's ok.


Where do you buy Ziwipeak dry food?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The vet just called. Since it's not the first time he suffers from constipation they're gonna take X-rays 
She will call me back later.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Where do you buy Ziwipeak dry food?


HB is offline at the mo. Have a look online...I can't get it here in Tenerife otherwise would love to try it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt, I found this

Ziwipeak Catfood

I have bought from violet, thoughtful pets and amazon in the UK as well as a local pet store that do it.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bree gets Orijen and Purizon as she eats very little wet food (Jaime gets a tiny amount to keep him happy) and I think both are pretty good quality for a dry food. Bree's coat certainly seems to indicate that anyway, it is is very thick, soft and shiny.

Even if in an ideal world you would only feed Pooh wet food you have to be realistic about it. I stressed myself out for months about Bree, until I realised it wasn't doing either of us any good. I persevere with giving her some wet in the evening (at the moment she will only eat Encore/Applaws) sometimes she just nibbles and sometimes she eats a fair bit but at least she's getting something rather than nothing. Even if she always ate it all I'd still have to feed her dry as the wet isn't complete food, and she refuses all similar complet foods 

If it's doing more harm than good I think there's a point at which you just have to give them what they will eat x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I went to the gym. It was the only way to stop crying. I'm a big mess right now.
I hope that the vet will call me in an hour like she said.

I might try and combine good wet food like Miamor Ragout Royale which he really likes and good dry food like Purizon, Orijen or Ziwipeak. What do you think? It would be the best of both worlds


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

hope he is ok honey, please dont beat yourself up! you are a great Mum and you are doing all the right things for Pooh, he us lucky to be with someone who cares so much xxx 

I have mutiny with my two at the moment, Im cutting their dry food right down, they do love Bozita chunks in jelly and Butchers Classic and Applaws but they wont touch anything I make .. I poached some mouthwatering cod loin and they both stared sadly at me 'why would you try and kill us Mummy? why?!' if it had come off our plates wrapped in batter you'd have needed a riot shield to hold them back! they dont like anything with dense meat and gaze in horror at Macs and Om nomnom, they cry for dry food if they think they might catch me on a weak moment, they are having a mix of Applaws dry and Arden Grange, both grain free, and only a little bit. Im learning cats are very much a law unto themselves with food the hard way!!

Keep us posted, you are doing a great job and I have to do what Hucks mum does with the carrier too, hide it, carry them in with their backs to it and wrapped in towel or thick blanket to protect myself from scrabbling razor flick knife paws - one year we arrived at the cattery with my hand covered in plasters and bloodstained!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Please don't upset your self Britt. One of my cats is like this I have to hide carrier in a different room then pick him up and walk through to room it's in an pop him in before he realises.

He was fine as a kiten sharing with his brother but they got too heavy and large to share a carrier. We are making progress as I used to get scratched and he tried to bite me. Last trip to vet not a drop of blood Mine or the vet's never Timothy's. In contrast his brother dives in and is fine with being handled.

Pooh won't hold it against you


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This guilt trip is very natural in these circumstances, with you being upset and Pooh being upset, but it is totally unjustified.
You are a great cat slave, Pooh couldn't wish for a better slave, but we simply cannot read the minds of our cats and we do not have X-ray eyes, so mistakes are inevitable at times.

Do you remember I had Josje treated for an injured leg and we thought she had partly dislocated it, and it turned out to be a bone tumour? I beat myself up about it in a terrible way, accusing myself of causing her death by not catching it sooner. The same with Romeo's balance issues. I went on a guilt trip on that one, too. It is so easy to blame ourselves for not being clairvoyant, but it simply isn't realistic to think that way, and all we achieve is upsetting ourselves and our cats.

We did all we could, having the information we had at the time. In hindsight, it is so easy to think we should have done this or that, but we do what we think is best for them, what knowledgeable people tell us is best for them, and sometimes it just doesn't work and we have to rethink our options.

Pooh will be fine, you are giving him the very best care, the vet is going to do everything he can, so stop blaming yourself.
Get this guilt trip over now, while he is at the vet's and be yourself again once he gets home. Your being upset will upset him, he needs you to be calm and comforting, not freaking out over something you couldn't have prevented in the first place.

You went by the book, only Pooh hasn't read it. So if anyone is to blame, it would be Pooh for not knowing what is good for him... (tongue in cheek, of course Pooh is not to blame, but he is a cat, and cats will be wayward).


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Still no news. I'm shivering and feel sick. I wanna know how he's doing and if I can go and get him.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> Still no news. I'm shivering and feel sick. I wanna know how he's doing and if I can go and get him.


Britt, why don't you give them a call, it might make you feel better.

Sending ((((hugs)))) xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Britt, why don't you give them a call, it might make you feel better.
> 
> Sending ((((hugs)))) xx


They haven't done anything yet. He has been there for hours, he must be stressed out :crying:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh poor boy, that's awful and for you, I wouldn't be very happy having to wait this long. Do you know if he'll be coming home tonight?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Charity said:


> Oh poor boy, that's awful and for you, I wouldn't be very happy having to wait this long. Do you know if he'll be coming home tonight?


I hope so. He spent a night there in December and was a big mess the next day. Poor thing, I'm putting him through a lot, he's never gonna forgive me


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up Britt! Get on the phone to them and hassle until he has been seen and treated. Im sure he will be ok when he gets home


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Please don't blame yourself, you're doing whats best for Pooh, i really hope he'll be home and back to his old self soon.

My Cookie turns wild when its vet time, she hates the carrier too and goes from my little snuggle monster to a complete monster, it's hard explaining to the vet how calm and loving she usually is when her teeth are embedded deep in my hand, don't beat yourself up, you're a great mum! x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> They haven't done anything yet. He has been there for hours, he must be stressed out :crying:


Don't worry and fret too much hun, a lot of vets do their operations after surgery too so it could be there's some sort of emergency come in. They will do what's best for Pooh so think about a nice dinner you can get ready for him. I will keep looking in. xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If they haven't done anything yet, it isn't that much of an emergency. If he really needed to bee seen to there and then, they would have. They probably had a real life and death emergency after Pooh came in.

I know he will be upset, and he will need time to recuperate, which is why you need to get a grip on yourself. You may freak out and vent to us all you need, as long as you have pulled yourself together by the time you see Pooh again. He will need you to be his beacon of reassurance. Cats are like children, they have a very acute sense for people's fear and distress...


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

LostSoul said:


> Please don't blame yourself, you're doing whats best for Pooh, i really hope he'll be home and back to his old self soon.
> 
> My Cookie turns wild when its vet time, she hates the carrier too and goes from my little snuggle monster to a complete monster, it's hard explaining to the vet how calm and loving she usually is when her teeth are embedded deep in my hand, don't beat yourself up, you're a great mum! x


oh bless you, me too! Gizmo has a red highlight on her vet record and they need 2 vets just to give her her booster, last time she spat, hissed, snarled and lashed out and sank her teeth into poor vets hand, yet at home shes a purring snuggling heap of mush ten minutes later ... dont think they believe me! her sister just sits there while they examine her and actually yawned when they injected her .. he asked me 'are you SURE they are related??'


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Britt, bizarrely, I did some analysis on dry food today and found 6 varieties that are under 20% Carbs and one if I recall that's 10%! Problem is, i left it at work. if you can wait until tomorrow I can let you know


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Try not to worry. He will definitely forgive you. Cats aren't known for holding grudges.

Hopefully the vets will get to the bottom of his constipation.

Thrive is a good dry food and 90% meat so very low in carbs.

https://thrivepetfoods.com/thriver-premiumplus-chicken-complete-dry-food-for-cats-800g-tube


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

mine now on a small amount of Applaws dry, from Eukanuba, but with lot more good quality wet, I've found no issues with litter tray, either runny or constipation, hope that helps xx


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

I recommend getting some thick gloves. Dont panic. Im very sorry Pooh is going through this. I hope everything goes well. Are you sure he hasnt been outside? Not eating is a very bad sign. Very bad. My Mixed Breed/Domestic is the same way when it comes to going to the vet. A large carrier is a good idea.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

He isnt going to be mad at you. Im very sorry for what is going on. The last time I had to get my Mixed Breed/Domestic in a carrier, it was very stressful for both of us. At least Pooh is at the hospital now. It is better to use a large carrier than a small one. Unfortunately, we sometimes must admit defeat with our cats. Ive never heard of Porta21 Sensible, so it must be a UK food. My Persian has problems with constipation. I feed my cats on Orijen Cat & Kitten Grain-Free Dry Cat Food. However, it is very expensive.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

I recommend you look into Orijen Cat & Kitten Grain-Free Dry Cat Food and Orijen Regional Red Grain-Free Dry Cat Food. Try not to worry. Dont be so hard on yourself, either. Stick with the facts and try not to over think things at this point. I also give my cats ZiwiPeak Daily-Cat Cuisine Lamb Canned Cat Food. Im glad you got a call from the veterinarian. Ive got to go pick up my husband soon, but I will be back online later. Here is a link to the canned food I feed my cats:
ZiwiPeak Daily-Cat Cuisine Lamb Canned Cat Food, 6-oz, case of 12

They get Orijen Cat & Kitten Grain-Free Dry Cat Food for their dry. I will check back later after I pick up my husband from the senior center.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Try not to blame yourself. Nothing is your fault. Its completely normal to feel guilty when you have a sick animal. I hope you get news soon. Maybe you should try calling the vet. I hope Pooh gets better soon. I feel so sorry for the poor boy. I wish him a speedy recovery. But, you have nothing to feel guilty for. Its not your fault.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Try not to worry. It doesnt sound like an emergency. I hope Pooh gets better soon. The lower the carbohydrates in dry food, the better. But, try not to worry. My Mixed Breed/Domestic eats Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Urinary SO Dry Cat Food because she suffers from LUTD (Lower Urinary Tract Disease).


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is another great product for constipation in cats:
Virbac Vetasyl Fiber Capsules for Dogs & Cats, 100-count (500 mg)

This is the food my Mixed Breed/Domestic has to eat. She has LUTD:
Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Urinary SO Dry Cat Food, 17.6-lb bag

This is the only canned food my American Shorthair will eat:
Wellness Complete Health Chicken Formula Canned Cat Food, 12.5-oz, case of 12

These are the treats I give my cats:
Wellness Complete Health Chicken Formula Canned Cat Food, 12.5-oz, case of 12

I sprinkle this raw/dehydrated food on top of their canned food:
Primal Turkey Formula Nuggets Freeze-Dried Cat Food, 14-oz bag

These are the bowls I use:
http://www.chewy.com/cat/loving-pets-stainless-steel-no-tip/dp/39506


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I have had terrible trouble with my Topsy and his health and one thing I have learnt is that when he had fight in him its nothing too serious. Take tonight for example I know he is on the mend as I have spent 20 minutes chasing him round the house to get him to take his table, last few nights he has put up no resistance. I hope Pooh is ok and everything is being done just to be on the safe side don't beat yourself up too much Britt we all feel bad sometimes but everything we do is in the best interests of our puds x


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh Britt, sorry that Pooh isn't well, hopefully the vet will have some answers for you soon. 
As for the carrier issue please as so many have said don't let it upset you, Chilli used to hate the carrier and we ended up getting one that had a top opening flap and we used to have to sneak it in the kitchen and then shut Chilli in with us and we had to pick her up and place her in front (i.e. head & legs) first holding her front legs to stop her using them to anchor at the top of the carrier. It sounds really horrible  and we felt really cruel, but the only other solution was to take the carrier apart and then build it back around her which was harder to do especially on your own.
She always forgave us and was back to her normal self within minutes of being home.
Please don't think you are a bad slave because you aren't you are doing your very very best for him and you love him which is the most important thing.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I drove to the clinic which was a bad idea. When I got there I heard a scream, I'm sure it was Pooh. The vet told me she had just sedated him. She had emergencies this afternoon. I hate the idea of him spending the night there and I have mixed feelings about that vet (I can't stand women). I hope she will be nice to him or my poor baby will never forget me 

I keep crying, I should be in bed because I have to be up at 5am but I'm sure I won't be able to sleep. Pooh usually sleeps next to me :crying:

I checked the dry food on zooplus and Orijen is the most expensive one but if it is what he needs to be healthy I will buy it. I'd rather not eat than deprive him of something he wants or needs. I love him so much, what he doesn't wake up after this sedation? :001_unsure:

Thank you all for being so supportive, I don't know what I would do without you girls. I live alone and have no one to talk to


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

When are they going to call you to let you know. 
I know and understand how hard it will be, but please try not to stress to much (I know this is easier said then done) hopefully they will get to the bottom of this and am sure you will spoil him rotten when he gets home.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I drove to the clinic which was a bad idea. When I got there I heard a scream, I'm sure it was Pooh. The vet told me she had just sedated him. She had emergencies this afternoon. I hate the idea of him spending the night there and I have mixed feelings about that vet (I can't stand women). I hope she will be nice to him or my poor baby will never forget me
> 
> I keep crying, I should be in bed because I have to be up at 5am but I'm sure I won't be able to sleep. Pooh usually sleeps next to me :crying:
> 
> ...


Hun you really must try and calm yourself you will end up being ill yourself and what will Pooh do then? They probably want to do an Xray but Pooh not liking being pulled around they have sedated him so don't worry about that he cannot stress if he's woozy and will be quite relaxed now. I know how hard it must be for you being on your own but we are all here waiting to give you any support you need.
Huge hugs Britt!
XXX


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh Britt I could cry right alongside with you :crying: I am sorry that you are feeling so alone, I am pretty sure that there will be someone here to talk to all night if you need it. 
You wouldn't be so upset if you weren't a fantastic slave to Pooh and he will most definitely forgive you as soon as you bring him home.
Sending lots and lots of (((hugs))) just wish I could do more


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Britt  please don't feel so bad and sad  I know how worried you are, please think and know that Pooh is in the best place at the moment and your vet is helping and doing what they can to find out what is wrong. 

I promise Pooh will forgive you xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Let me see if I can remember....

these are definitely under 20%

Orijen Chicken Cat & Kitten | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus! - 18.89%
Porta 21 Wanted - Chicken | Free P&P £29+ - 19.17%
Purizon Adult Chicken & Fish Cat Food | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus! - 18.35%
Purizon Adult Fish Cat Food| Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus! - 18.85%
Porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible Grain Free|Free P&P £29+! - *10.75%*

hopefully one of these will work


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Britt. Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and Pooh tonight. I hope he will soon be back home with you and feeling much better xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Pooh. I hope the vet finds out what is wrong with him and he feels better soon. Is it he is not going to the toilet or has he been trying and cannot go? He could have a fur ball he cannot shift either by being sick or going to the toilet. Hugs to you and Pooh. I have to go to bed now I have to be up at 5 myself tomorrow, i will look in when I can tomorrow to see if there is any news.

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sorry Pooh isn't home with you yet Britt. 

Why don't you like the vet? Can you switch to a different practice? I'm Thinking maybe you wouldn't be so stressed and upset if you liked and trusted the vet, it must be hard to leave him with someone you don't like


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm sorry Pooh isn't home with you yet Britt.
> 
> Why don't you like the vet? Can you switch to a different practice? I'm Thinking maybe you wouldn't be so stressed and upset if you liked and trusted the vet, it must be hard to leave him with someone you don't like


i agree with this sooo much.

Thinking of you tonight


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt, I keep checking for an update. I'm sure he will be ok at the vets. Yes he will be fed up about being there but he's safe and that is the most important thing. What time do you think you will be able to collect him tomorrow? Or will they be bringing him home? He will forgive you hun, he will be pleased to be come home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with JaimeandBree, if you don't like the vet then maybe you should look for another vet. It is easier to have confidence in a vet you actually like and whom you feel listens and understands. 

Sorry to hear you have had bad experiences with women vets.  I think that is unusual. All the female vets I have known have been great with the animals, supportive to the owners, and skilled at their work. Maybe it's a matter of you asking people you know for recommendations and shopping around.... 

I hope Pooh is soon better and back home with you.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

My Mixed Breed/Domestic, Esparanza, has had a lot of health problems. Im sorry that Pooh isnt feeling well. It might not be a good idea to visit him. Do you know when the vet is going to call? Try to calm down. Im in tears just reading your posts. Im so sorry. I recommend feeding Orijen Cat & Kitten Grain-Free Dry Cat Food, Dr. Harvey's Oracle Grain-Free Chicken Formula Dry Cat Food, Orijen 6 Fish Grain-Free Formula Dry Cat Food or Fancy Feast Flaked Fish & Shrimp Feast Canned Cat Food (provides complete and balanced nutrition for the growth and maintenance of cats and cats love the taste).


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww Britt I hope pooh is back home with you soon, and I am certain he will forgive you completely.
Woody has awful issues with constipation as I have mentioned before. The miralax did help but I wanted to get him on to something more natural.
For the last 2 months I have been giving him slippery elm with acidophilus added to one meal, and then a sprinkle of inulin added to the other meal. he is doing really well on this regime.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Thinking of you tonight Britt, it sounds like you're having a much rougher time of things than Pooh is. I know you have an incredibly tight bond with him, but right now the best thing you can possibly do for you and him is to distract yourself with other things and try to get a good night's sleep so you're rested and calm for tomorrow. You might get the cold shoulder for a little bit when he comes home, but at the end of the day he loves you and needs you, and he'll forgive you and be over for play and cuddles soon enough.

My Timothy absolutely hated going into his cat box to start with - now we're probably at the stage of him just disliking it. I ditched the original one and bought a bigger one with a top and an end opening. I then left it out in the lounge for literally 4 months with the end door taken off, and every evening gave him treats slightly closer to it - I started about 2ft away. After 3 months we'd reached the stage where I could put the door back on and he would eat his treats with his head in the carrier, a month later he would walk into it to retrieve treats from the back and I could close the door and speak to him calmly for a couple of minutes before letting him out. I have to repeat the process every month or so, but I can now normally get him to take himself into the carrier if I can stay calm about it. If I start stressing he knows something's wrong and we are back to cat wrestling again (although that is easier with a top loading box!) - and once we finish at the vet he still resists going back in. I know you're getting loads of advice right now, so I'm not necessarily suggesting you try this method, but thought you might find it encouraging to hear that there are ways of improving things slightly.

Take care of yourself hun.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope Pooh gets to come home soon. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

My friend used to have horrendous issues with her cats and the carriers she used to get very badly scratched when trying to get them in. She found that using wire carriers helped her, her cats seem to be calmer and she thinks its down to them having full visibility of their surroundings in it. A blanket can always be used if the cats need to be covered for any reason. I can't personally comment as I have a bog standard one, but do have the top opening which makes getting them in a lot easier.

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/NC4132/pennine-wire-domed-carrier


----------



## Kittylove1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hope your beautiful boy is feeling better soon Britt. We had to take our little one to the vets to be hospitalised over the new year and he soon forgave us even though he is petrified of the vets. Took him again today and he soon forgave us. I am sure Pooh will just be happy to see you and be home x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Still no news. I didn't sleep much, I woke up around 4am crying. Pooh usually sleeps next to me on the bed.
The vet was supposed to call me yesterday night after the exams but she didn't. Who knows, maybe she didn't do anything.

It is a vet practice that is open 7 days a week day and night and so far the vets who treated Pooh were men (cute too ). That's why I decided to go with them again. I didn't know that there was a female vet there. 

I hope I can go and pick him up later on. I have to go to work and I'm a nervous wreck


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Britt, big ((((hugs)))) to you hun xx

Maybe it was far too late for them to ring you and they didn't want to wake you, or they could have had another emergency come in. I understand it's the not knowing that makes you feel worse  

Give them a call and tell them how concerned and worried you are, I hope they can give you an update really soon. 

There are a couple of vets at my practice that I'm not too keen on, one lectures on what I feed my boys and about their weights, the other is set in their ways like a strict old school teacher  but in an emergency we can't always see our regular vet, but they all treat my boys well when they need the care. 

Now, we don't have any cute vets at our practice   

Let us know as soon as you hear anything xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm just catching up after waking up early. 

Good luck for Pooh's results later. Sorry you're having such a stressful time Britt 

One of mine is difficult to get in the basket nowadays - he was fine until the vet took his temperature a couple of visits ago. He goes into a panic if he has to go now, so I do sympathise with you having to get him into a carrier.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Britt said:


> It is a vet practice that is open 7 days a week day and night and so far the vets who treated Pooh were men (cute too ). That's why I decided to go with them again. I didn't know that there was a female vet there.


I find this statement very uncomfortable. Having a preference with different vets is fine, but not because of their gender.

I hope Pooh is home soon and none the worse for wear. Next time I would suggest trying all his favourite foods before rushing him into the vets, was he actually having trouble using the tray? Or just not going as regularly? If he's not eating then he's likely to use he tray a lot less.

It's definitely worth working on his issue with the carrier, you could try leaving it out with his favourite blanket/bedding inside permanently so he can use it as a place to relax, leave treats in there for him overnight. Or like others have suggested you could try much more open carrier like a wireframe one.


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

thinking of you and hope you get a call this morning to collect him, I know the waiting is the worst thing so Id agree with others that maybe give them a call and explain how worried you are and would appreciate an update and maybe an idea of timescale to reassure you? will keep eye on thread until I have to go to work, hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Britt, Of course you are worried but I think they might have needed to let him come round a bit and then may have given pooh something to make him go. I doubt he had compacted stools after only a couple of days. I really feel that changing his diet might be the way to go. Pooh is not skinny he's quite a big boy and he's a good weight so maybe he's eating too much? How about reducing the cat milk or water it down more? I know he loves his milk but too much isn't too good.
Will keep looking in for news! 
Hugs and healing cuddles for Pooh.
xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Update: Pooh is back home. I called the vet at 9, he said that he could go home with meds (lactulose). You should have seen Pooh's face when I opened the cage, he first hissed but then put his head in my hand and climbed on my shoulder. The vet said that we have a strong bond.

They want me to combine wet and 25g of dry food. He also recommends lactulose (up to 3 doses of 1ml a day) but I'd rather give him Inuline like Paddypaws (if I can find some).
He says that not giving anything with cereals to a cat doesn't make sense sine cats eat mice and mice eat .... cereals which means that when the cat eats a mouse's intestines he eats cereals?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a carrier open on the worksurface, just the carrier without the door on, with blankets inside, often find 3 trying to squeeze in together for a nap. When it's vet time they're quite happy to go in as to them it's one of their favourite nap time hideaways, and a safe place. Only problem sometimes is pulling out the ones I don't want to lug to the vet and back.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Britt said:


> Update: Pooh is back home. I called the vet at 9, he said that he could go home with meds (lactulose). You should have seen Pooh's face when I opened the cage, he first hissed but then put his head in my hand and climbed on my shoulder. The vet said that we have a strong bond.
> 
> They want me to combine wet and 25g of dry food. He also recommends lactulose (up to 3 doses of 1ml a day) but I'd rather give him Inuline like Paddypaws (if I can find some).
> *He says that not giving anything with cereals to a cat doesn't make sense sine cats eat mice and mice eat .... cereals which means that when the cat eats a mouse's intestines he eats cereals*?


Hogwash. Mice eat the grains and convert it into what the cats need which is meat.

Hope Pooh is feeling better. What is the diagnosis?

I'd use pure pumpkin before I'd use lactulose, that stuff is awful. Nor would I use petroleum products. Toxic.

Here's a good info link on constipation in cats.

Feline Constipation Home Page


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Update: Pooh is back home. I called the vet at 9, he said that he could go home with meds (lactulose). You should have seen Pooh's face when I opened the cage, he first hissed but then put his head in my hand and climbed on my shoulder. The vet said that we have a strong bond.
> 
> They want me to combine wet and 25g of dry food. He also recommends lactulose (up to 3 doses of 1ml a day) but I'd rather give him Inuline like Paddypaws (if I can find some).
> He says that not giving anything with cereals to a cat doesn't make sense sine cats eat mice and mice eat .... cereals which means that when the cat eats a mouse's intestines he eats cereals?


What was the diagnosis? What treatment did they give him and did they X-ray him? I'm just curious to know what they did in the time they had him. So pleased he's home and was happy to see you! Bless our lovely Pooh. xxx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> He says that not giving anything with cereals to a cat doesn't make sense sine cats eat mice and mice eat .... cereals which means that when the cat eats a mouse's intestines he eats cereals?


The cats I have that are allowed out (non breeding and retired) do eat mice (and voles, rats, rabbits, etc), but they always leave the stomach as a lovely slimey green present for the unwary to stand on! The eat the intestines (just seem to leave the stomach sack), but by then I guess the mouse has already mostly digested any cereal. Besides which, apart from mice on farms round the feed bins, I'd imagine most mice would be eating grass seeds, nuts, grass leaves and roots, other roots, bits of bark, etc, not great big helpings of wheat. Although mine are quite happy on a balanced diet of dried and wet food, supplemented with whatever they can catch and, at this time of year, the bottlefed lambs' milk when I'm feeding them, for many cats I'm guessing cutting out cereals could help dodgy tummies. Like we can stuff cakes forever, but a friend is so gluten intolerant I've had to wash a marinade off meat before now when I forgot that mustard contains wheatflour.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Britt said:


> cats eat mice and mice eat .... cereals which means that when the cat eats a mouse's intestines he eats cereals?


Ok, yes, true, but if you think of the tiny teeny amount of grain that would be crushed up in a mouse's intestine/stomach, it would me an inconsequential amount of the overall meal. Plus, mice don't like exclusively on grain. In the wild, grain is only available for a very small proportion of the year, the rest of the time, mice would be living on a wide range of other vegetative matter.

Also, wild cats wouldn't live exclusively on mice. Birds eat insects and are omniveous, as are frogs, who would like on a diet of slugs given half the chance!.

So, chances are that in the wild, a cat eating a varied diet of mice, rats, birds, frogs and other assorted carrion, would have an annual diet that would be made up of a tiny amount of grain, probably not even getting to 1%

logic!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Hogwash. Mice eat the grains and convert it into what the cats need which is meat.
> 
> Hope Pooh is feeling better. What is the diagnosis?
> 
> ...


I agree with you lorilu and totally disagree with the Vet about the cereal in mice in this case. I had a cat years ago that got hit by a car and couldn't poo because of a pelvic injury the Vet told me then to give her natural Bran from the health shop in her food , I can't remember what quantities but it worked well. X


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

very glad hes home and hope you are feeling better, if it helps Pets At Home do a light version of their cat milk which mine have as a treat? its their own brand x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad Pooh is home Britt, he will me much happier and he was happy to see you by the sounds of it 

Did they Xray?


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

ps when I first had my two and took them to be checked and chipped, vet told me it would be better to get them off any wet food and only give them dry as wet food had too much fat ... needless to say I did not subscribe to that theory!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The x-rays showed impacted stools. They gave him an enema. 
Vet recommends RC fiber but I'm not sure it is good dry. I might add some bran to his food like you did, Soozi. I read mixed comments here about pumpkin.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hugs and purrs for poor Pooh ((())). I have used pumpkin for diarrhoea but believe it also works for constipation - you can get Applaws with chicken and pumpkin - might be worth a try.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear Pooh is home   

Pumpkin works wonders :thumbup:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear Pooh is back home and hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Well at least you have a few ideas about diet and supplements Britt. I think it might be trial and error on what Pooh will find palatable and will eat I know some cats won't eat pumpkin so if that's the case you can try Bran which doesn't have a lot of taste...it looks a bit like fine sawdust! Start keeping a diary on what you are feeding him but don't swap and change too often. I'm sure with perseverance and Pooh's cooperation you will get him sorted. I hope he enjoys his garden today if it's sunny there!:thumbsup: xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad Pooh is home, let us know how you get on with changing his diet xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to see Pooh is home and he still loves you.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I wonder how much 25g dry is since I don't have a scale 
I'm willing to try anything as long as it suits his Majesty Pooh the 1st 
I'm gonna buy Applaws Chicken and Pumpkin and see if he likes the taste. I can't find canned pumpkin here.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I wonder how much 25g dry is since I don't have a scale
> I'm willing to try anything as long as it suits his Majesty Pooh the 1st
> I'm gonna buy Applaws Chicken and Pumpkin and see if he likes the taste. I can't find canned pumpkin here.


Invest in a some scales Hun they are inexpensive and come in handy! it depends on the size of the pieces of dry food as to how much it weighs so you can't trust a scoop for measuring. It's a shame that dry food makers don't include a scoop especially for the amount they charge for the food!  Some dry food makers provide a plastic cup but it's different measures for different foods, if that makes sense. Someone else might have a better suggestion! X


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So pleased that Pooh is back home and was so obviously happy to see you . I can't really offer any suggestions on diet as my cats have always had a combination of wet & dry food and to be honest as long as they are eating I wasn't too concerned (Oakley's a fussy one)
Just don't let it stress you out or else he will pick up on it as our late cat Chilli did, in the early days every time we were going through a really stressful period she would get a bout of cystitis until the day she had to stay in the vets all day due to our work commitments  and they said it was all psychological as her bladder was empty  she never had it again after that.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> So pleased that Pooh is back home and was so obviously happy to see you . I can't really offer any suggestions on diet as my cats have always had a combination of wet & dry food and to be honest as long as they are eating I wasn't too concerned (Oakley's a fussy one)
> Just don't let it stress you out or else he will pick up on it as our late cat Chilli did, in the early days every time we were going through a really stressful period she would get a bout of cystitis until the day she had to stay in the vets all day due to our work commitments  and they said it was all psychological as her bladder was empty  she never had it again after that.


I'm gonna try a combination of good wet and some dry and see how it works.
Speaking of bladder, Pooh didn't pee since we got back home around 11am


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So pleased Pooh is home:thumbsup:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Well at least you have a few ideas about diet and supplements Britt. I think it might be trial and error on what Pooh will find palatable and will eat I know some cats won't eat pumpkin so if that's the case you can try Bran which doesn't have a lot of taste...it looks a bit like fine sawdust! Start keeping a diary on what you are feeding him but don't swap and change too often. I'm sure with perseverance and Pooh's cooperation you will get him sorted. I hope he enjoys his garden today if it's sunny there!:thumbsup: xxx


Glad Pooh is home safe, hope he likes pumpkin, mine will eat it and it does work!

Wouldn't bran be classed as a grain?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm taking Pooh to the emergency this morning at 8:30am. He hasn't peed in 24 hours and is very sleepy 
I won't take him to the vet clinic I usually go to because it's a 30 minute drive. There are vets two blocks away from here, my catsitter says they are good but expensive -- I don't mind paying more as long as they fix my baby.
I will look into an insurance later on because I have spent 300 in 10 days 
I have to find the right one ....


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Just wanted to send you both some love xx keep us updated xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, hope he will be OK.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope Pooh's ok Britt xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

We just got back from the vets. Vet says that his bladder isn't full. He assumes that Pooh peed when he was sedated before the enema or peed outside yesterday. He says that Pooh's bladder or behind might still be a bit irritated from the enema. He told me that there is nothing to worry about.
Regarding food he gives his own cat 50g dry food during the day and wet food at night. He suggests adding some broth or sauce to dry food 

Update: Pooh just used the litter box!!! (pee)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Phew. I'm glad he's ok Britt. 

Regards sleepiness, I always find ours are quite sleepy the next day, having spent time at the vets because they don't sleep while they are there at all. Too much going on in too strange a place. I think they are exhausted with the whole experience when they come home and it takes day or so for them to get themselves back to normal.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad to hear Pooh's used his litter box and seems better now


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Phew. I'm glad he's ok Britt.
> 
> Regards sleepiness, I always find ours are quite sleepy the next day, having spent time at the vets because they don't sleep while they are there at all. Too much going on in too strange a place. I think they are exhausted with the whole experience when they come home and it takes day or so for them to get themselves back to normal.


Same here hun, when Gizmo had her lump removed she was there all day, got her home at 6pm still groggy but she stayed awake literally all night with saucer eyes and the next day she crashed out for about 12 hours without moving, we felt she was exhausted from everything she had gone through, I really hope Pooh perks up today, great news hes using his tray - dont know if you can get Petplan where you are but they were brilliant over Gizzys op xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> We just got back from the vets. Vet says that his bladder isn't full. He assumes that Pooh peed when he was sedated before the enema or peed outside yesterday. He says that Pooh's bladder or behind might still be a bit irritated from the enema. He told me that there is nothing to worry about.
> Regarding food he gives his own cat 50g dry food during the day and wet food at night. He suggests adding some broth or sauce to dry food
> 
> Update: Pooh just used the litter box!!! (pee)


Pleased to hear Pooh has been for a pee...he might use his litter box a lot less in time so don't always think he's not going for a pee! Liddy only uses hers now if she really needs to go during the night or if it's very wet out but she only used to use her tray for at least the first 8-10 months of being with us. My pet insurance here is with Axa for 119 I get cover for Vets bills up to 2000 a year. There is more things she is covered for but the Vets was the most important there is a 50 excess. Hope Pooh continues to pick up and you can get the constipation sorted hun. Cuddles and hugs for both of you.  xxx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't add moisture to dry food unless its going to be eaten immediately, bacteria breed too readily. If he will eat it straight away then its fine, its no worse than it getting wet in his mouth or gut but I'd be removing any thats left within a few minutes. 

I tried it with Jasper...nope, don't like wet food even if its wet dry food! Luckily I only put him about 10 pieces down at a time so no waste really


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Glad Pooh is home safe, hope he likes pumpkin, mine will eat it and it does work!
> 
> Wouldn't bran be classed as a grain?


It's just roughage I suppose and it only needs a sprinkling of it in wet food. It was a long time ago TM so I suppose other things have now been discovered that work well. I'm not sure Pumpkin was available in supermarkets then hun. Bran worked very well on my girl back then she never had to strain to poo. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Pleased to hear Pooh has been for a pee...he might use his litter box a lot less in time so don't always think he's not going for a pee! Liddy only uses hers now if she really needs to go during the night or if it's very wet out but she only used to use her tray for at least the first 8-10 months of being with us. My pet insurance here is with Axa for 119€ I get cover for Vets bills up to 2000€ a year. There is more things she is covered for but the Vets was the most important there is a 50€ excess. Hope Pooh continues to pick up and you can get the constipation sorted hun. Cuddles and hugs for both of you.  xxx


Tom&Co offers an insurance, there are three different options, basic for 110€ (Max refund 1000€/year, franchise 150€), Premium for 145 € (real expenses, franchise 500€/year) and Optimum for 170€ (Max 2500€/year, franchise 150€/year). The franchise is different but I can't figure out what the franchise is


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Tom&Co offers an insurance, there are three different options, basic for 110 (Max refund 1000/year, franchise 150), Premium for 145  (real expenses, franchise 500/year) and Optimum for 170 (Max 2500/year, franchise 150/year). The franchise is different but I can't figure out what the franchise is


Could franchise mean excess? Sorry Britt can't help you there. Make a few phone calls. I can up Liddys as she gets older but for now she's on Bronze cover next year I might up it to silver (4000 P.a. vet bills) and then to gold when she's maybe 6yrs + always best to have some kind of cover, Liddy is also covered for overnight stays in hospital. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Could franchise mean excess? Sorry Britt can't help you there. Make a few phone calls. I can up Liddys as she gets older but for now she's on Bronze cover next year I might up it to silver (4000 P.a. vet bills) and then to gold when she's maybe 6yrs + always best to have some kind of cover, Liddy is also covered for overnight stays in hospital. xxx


The basic, premium and optimum all offer overnight stays in hospital and also ambulance if needed. I hope that others can help me figure out which one to choose because there is no phone number that I can call for further advice.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm panicking again. Pooh peed only once yesterday but he didn't today and didn't poop since his enema on Tuesday 
I managed to feed him some wet and only a little bit of dry. What worries me is that I didn't see him drink since we got back from the vets on Wednesday. I'm not watching him 24 hours a day though so maybe he has. I hope so anyway.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

You could try liquid paraffin, you should be able to get from a pharmacy. I always use it for kittens who are constipated in conjunction with the pumpkin. 

Sorry I am late to the thread, but you really are doing your best for Pooh so try not to beat yourself up. I know it is really hard and when things aren't going to plan its easy to feel guilty and wonder what we are doing wrong. But try not to get too stressed over it. Pooh loves you and although he might get a bit grumpy or seem upset they soon forgive us. In the last few weeks one of my older cats has been diagnosed with diabetes and it has been a nightmare getting to grips with blood glucose testing and insulin injections but I know I have to do it and although he growls and grumbles he soon forgets and wants a fuss.

I know you had problems with the basket and getting him in. Believe me it is not easy. I have got 12 cats and they all hate the basket in varying degrees. I have got top loaders now which are easier (not easy!) and some of them need to be wrapped in a towel to get them in. Of course when they don't need to go in suddenly its a great place to play lol.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry, I'm only catching on to this thread now. I'm really sorry you're having trouble with Pooh. 

Bubble gets constipated very often (he's on meds that don't help as well). I use Gimpet (matt paste for hairballs) twice a day. That helps a huge lot. It's fish oil so no parafin. 

Don't panic, he can probably feel your anxiety. I know how you feel because I keep checking the trays and know when he's gone or not. I've also got a Feliway spray that I spray on the litter tray. After Bubble gets constipated he builds an aversion to the tray so the Feliway spray helps (Feliway plugs have never had an effect on Bubble but the spray seem to work). 

I hope he's better soon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I recommended gimpet malt paste to Britt a while ago but sadly pooh hated it:sad:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have three different malt pastes here and he hates each of them. I don't know what to do anymore. I tried to put some on one of his paws but it's gonna end up in a fight, I know it


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I have three different malt pastes here and he hates each of them. I don't know what to do anymore. I tried to put some on one of his paws but it's gonna end up in a fight, I know it


I think see how you go when you get the Applaws with pumpkin and give Pooh a few of his biscuits if that's what keeps him regular. Liddy doesn't like the malt paste either but my last cat loved it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I think see how you go when you get the Applaws with pumpkin and give Pooh a few of his biscuits if that's what keeps him regular. Liddy doesn't like the malt paste either but my last cat loved it.:thumbsup:


I just got my Zooplus order of Applaws Pumpkin. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

i have a malt based vitamin paste and some of them love it and would eat the whole tube whereas others absolutely hate it. The haters get it on their paws and they soon lick it off.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh threw up a hairball during the night, his appetite is good but he didn't poop yet (I put Miralax in his food yesterday). Should I call the vet? I'm gonna try and put malt paste on his paw later. This constipation really worries me


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt - don't panic - I'm sure Pooh had a couple of days earlier in the week when he wasn't eating?

If so, then there's maybe nothing to come out! 


Have you tried Lactulose? 

You should be able to get from a chemist and a little added to wet food can help with constipation and might be worth a try if he won't eat the malt paste 

Archie went through a period of constipation several years ago & he was treated by the vet who said that anytime I was worried, I should add a little to his wet food for a few days - works a treat - by all means run past your vet .....


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Last time he didn't eat was when he had the blockage earlier this week.

I tried Lactulose before but it was a struggle to put the syringe in his mouth. Not sure he will take it if mixed with his food. He usually knows when I put something in there and stops eating.

He isn't well, he's hiding in the bathroom right now


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Cats can pick up on our upset and anxiety I know with mine when we have bad vet visit and I start stressing he starts stressing which makes me worse. If you had a struggle syringe feeding him that may have added to it. How long is it now that he hasn't pooped for?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Cats can pick up on our upset and anxiety I know with mine when we have bad vet visit and I start stressing he starts stressing which makes me worse. If you had a struggle syringe feeding him that may have added to it. How long is it now that he hasn't pooped for?


Since the enema that he had during the night of Tuesday to Wednesday 
The vet told me that it would take a few days after the enema to start pooping again but I can see he isn't well. He is much less active than when he got back home on Wednesday.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

That probably would have cleared everything out and if he hasn't eaten a lot since then and also vomited a hairball then there could be a reasonable explanation. If it was me I give the vet a call explain what he has eaten, what he has bought up and ask them whether they would have expected him to poop by now. I do understand how stressful you are finding this I have been on poop watch and food watch so many times over the last few months. Its only when I stop watching they start going. Hugs and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know if you read but I had similar episode with my Rosso recently, his digestion was running incredibly slowly... He was only pooing every 4/5 days (and even then just small amounts) and bringing up hairballs weekly cos they weren't passing through his system normally, This went on for over a couple of months and like you I was incredibly worried and thinking that he had some sort of blockage, I tried everything that has been mentioned in this thread (Pumpkin, Malt Paste etc) in the end the vet prescribed EN Gastroenteric diet and within a couple of days things starting moving through his system and he is now back to normal, I am gradually mixing his usual food back into his diet and everything is still OK fingers crossed! 
Purina Veterinary Diet Feline EN - Purina | Petmeds.co.uk


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I don't know if you read but I had similar episode with my Rosso recently, his digestion was running incredibly slowly... He was only pooing every 4/5 days (and even then just small amounts) and bringing up hairballs weekly cos they weren't passing through his system normally, This went on for over a couple of months and like you I was incredibly worried and thinking that he had some sort of blockage, I tried everything that has been mentioned in this thread (Pumpkin, Malt Paste etc) in the end the vet prescribed EN Gastroenteric diet and within a couple of days things starting moving through his system and he is now back to normal, I am gradually mixing his usual food back into his diet and everything is still OK fingers crossed!
> Purina Veterinary Diet Feline EN - Purina | Petmeds.co.uk


When I left the animal clinic the other day, vet recommended RC Feline Fibre Response. What do you think OliviaRussian? Should I buy EN Gastroenteric diet and give it a try?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Britt said:


> When I left the animal clinic the other day, vet recommended RC Feline Fibre Response. What do you think OliviaRussian? Should I buy EN Gastroenteric diet and give it a try?


It can't hurt... It is just a bland, very easily digestible food that doesn't make the stomach work too hard and if the stomach is inflamed for whatever reason then it gives it a rest (that is my understanding!) and a chance to get back to normal.

They do a wet version too, so whatever your cat prefers... I know how worrying it is as my Rosso was eating normally and I just couldn't understand where it was all going, as what goes in has to come out yes? And I was totally convinced he had some sort of blockage going on but honestly within a day on this new diet he was starting to go back to normal..... I wouldn't like to say this is definitely the answer but it worked for us! Xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I called the vet and now he wants to do some bloodwork. Why didn't they do that while he was sedated? I don't know what to do. He's very lethargic today and when he opens his eyes he has that sad look on his face. I wish he could talk


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The EN Gastroenteric is for loose stools


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I would let them do the bloodwork, best case it rules out anything sinister worst case it will give an idea of what is going on. Topsy has had no end of bloods done and I hate it but we know all the nasties are ruled out and he has a sensitive tum that he needs a bit of help with x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I would let them do the bloodwork, best case it rules out anything sinister worst case it will give an idea of what is going on. Topsy has had no end of bloods done and I hate it but we know all the nasties are ruled out and he has a sensitive tum that he needs a bit of help with x


I know but I wish they had done this when he was sedated. Poor Pooh doesn't need any more stress


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

As far as I can see Britt, you have 2 options:

1) take him back to the vets and have them check him over, take bloods - and if you're really worried this is the way to go and if he certainly seems no better than he was when he came home the other day or if he seems worse then I'd def do this 

OR

2) see how Pooh gets on over the next few hours / couple of days - don't forget, he's had a really stressful week - taking them out of their environment to the vets is generally really stressful for any cat and it can take some of them several days to recover for this 

Also, if he's been unwell, he needs time to recover - exactly the same as we do. When we're unwell / recovering, we often sleep a lot and don't always eat or drink very much - animals can be exactly the same

I know it's hard, but try not to fuss over him / constantly check him etc as he will pick up on your stress and that in turn could make him more stressed 


What did the vet say was wrong when he was there the other day?



If you are really worried, take him to the vet - you know him best and we can't see him to see if he's got better / worse than before 

You need to trust what your vet tells you - of course ask for others experiences / suggestions but if you don't trust what your vet is telling you, then you need to find one that you can / do trust 

If your vet says try x food, then try it for a few days and see what happens


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Britt said:


> The EN Gastroenteric is for loose stools


Also for constipation! I read LOADS of reviews where it seemed to work for lots of people who had cats that were suffering from both constipation and lose stools!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I do sympathise with this a few tests Topsy has had done I thought they could have sent samples at the same time. It may be that at the time they thought the enema would cure but now they need to further investigation x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

They didn't say what was wrong the other day except that his colon was full of impacted stools and that the enema cleared it. 

I know he might need to sleep a lot but he was really active when we got back home the other day and also on Thursday. He started being lethargic again yesterday hiding at the top of the bathroom cupboard like this morning or in the bedroom. He peed once yesterday and once this morning.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmmm I think he might have been really pleased to be home on Thursday and was running around happy to be back with you  BUT he probably wasn't still feeling that great so used all his energy up and is now back to recovering! 

If it was only Thursday that he had the enema & his colon emptied then I'm not at all surprised he hasn't pooped 

Unless he's been eating huge amounts of food, I doubt there's very much in there - especially if he's brought up a hairball too! 

Good that he's pee'd 

Did the vet suggest any long term meds to put in his food to try to deal with the constipation?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm I think he might have been really pleased to be home on Thursday and was running around happy to be back with you  BUT he probably wasn't still feeling that great so used all his energy up and is now back to recovering!
> 
> If it was only Thursday that he had the enema & his colon emptied then I'm not at all surprised he hasn't pooped
> 
> ...


He had the enema on Tuesday.

The vet wants me to give him lactulose and malt paste but every time I try it ends up into a struggle/fight.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt said:


> I tried Lactulose before but it was a struggle to put the syringe in his mouth. Not sure he will take it if mixed with his food. He usually knows when I put something in there and stops eating.


Meant to reply to this earlier but got distracted 

I never attempted to give it in a syringe - I'd be armless, let alone handless if I tried that with Archie! 

AFAIK it has a fairly nice taste and most animals should readily accept a little in their food - Archie has to be one of the fussiest I've ever had and happily has it in his! 

I'd try a few drops in each wet feed and see how it goes - fingers crossed OK and then add another drop to each one until at the required amount


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Also for constipation! I read LOADS of reviews where it seemed to work for lots of people who had cats that were suffering from both constipation and lose stools!


"Purina Veterinary Diets EN Cat Food Formula provides complete and balanced nutrition for growing kittens and adult cats and now contains natural immune supporting protein to help nutritionally manage stress related diarrhea in cats"


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt you need to explain to the vet that Pooh is a difficult eater and nigh on impossible for you to give him oral medication. It could be that if he had the lactulose he might have passed a bit but he hasn't had it. I honestly feel his diet needs to be sorted out if he won't eat the food with additives/meds in it. And the bloods need to be done too. Pooh might be stressed for a bit but you have to accept that and be firm otherwise this problem will just continue hun. I asked earlier what you are feeding Pooh since he's been home but you haven't said. Give your cat sitter a call and see if she can assist with getting Pooh in his carrier, get the bloods done first. You can do it Britt just have confidence in yourself. Hugs xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Brit, I'm sorry Pooh is under the weather again. I do think it has all been stressful for him poor boy but if it were me I would get some bloods run. Apart from a little discomfort it can do no harm. If ever any of my lot are ill I always ask for bloods especially as they get a little older.

We were given Hills prescription id gastrointestinal health for Huck. It is for dire rear BUT I've read the description and it says for all gastrointestinal problems. It is low fat, easily digestible and has added probiotic fibre. So it's supposed to be gentle on sensitive tummies. the fact that it has added fibre and probioitcs would make me think it would work for constipation too. Both constipation and dire rear occur because the stomach/intestines are overly sensitivethink about irritable bowel disease in humans - people get both. I think any gastrointestinal food - whether RC, purina, hills, wet or dry, should help him. It certainly won't do any harm.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Since he got back home Pooh had both wet (Miamor Ragout Royale) and dry food (RC Feline Fibre Response that the vet recommended but only in small amounts). He doesn't drink though (or at least not when I'm around). Like I said I put Miralax in his wet food (I started Thursday).

Maybe I should wait until tomorrow and see how he is. The ER is open 7/7 24 hours a day anyway. He has been asleep for hours


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Since he got back home Pooh had both wet (Miamor Ragout Royale) and dry food (RC Feline Fibre Response that the vet recommended but only in small amounts). He doesn't drink though (or at least not when I'm around). Like I said I put Miralax in his wet food (I started Thursday).
> 
> Maybe I should wait until tomorrow and see how he is. The ER is open 7/7 24 hours a day anyway. He has been asleep for hours


When Pooh does want more food later try just giving the the RC fibre food as he prefers dry anyway. Did you get any of the Applaws pumpkin yet? Or do you have to order that online? It might be worth giving your cat sitter a call today to ask if she can help tomorrow if needed? xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think he is probably exhausted Britt and as long as he's had wet and dry I would let him recover today and if no better take him tomorrow. Can you add some warm water to the miramor (it's quite wet anyway). Would he drink some chicken broth do you think? Or even kitten milk?

See if you can get a big bottle of spring water and fill lots of different sized bowls and put them around the house, so that wherever he is he can always see a bowl of water easily.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm gonna wait and see how he is later. My cat sitter isn't available until tonight anyway.
I have Applaws chicken and pumpkin. Got my order yesterday.
He prefers dry. Maybe I should put a tray on the floor like they do at the shelter. He would be able to eat whenever he wants to.
I have water bowls in the kitchen, the bathroom, the living room and the bedroom. I also have a cup kitten milk in the kitchen.

Thank you all for your help and support. I feel lousy and depressed. I have nobody to talk to and I'm stressing out


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey, you do have people to talk to  we're all here 

He'll be fine Britt. Put some food down for him if you like, so that he has access to it freely just for a few days. He sounds like he has lots of fresh water available too. What about putting a small, shallow bucket outside to collect some rainwater if/when it rains?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Hey, you do have people to talk to  we're all here
> 
> He'll be fine Britt. Put some food down for him if you like, so that he has access to it freely just for a few days. He sounds like he has lots of fresh water available too. What about putting a small, shallow bucket outside to collect some rainwater if/when it rains?


Thank you for being my friend(s). It means a lot to me.

I'm gonna collect rainwater. I will also try bottled water just in case the water from the tap tastes funny.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm gonna collect rainwater. I will also try bottled water just in case the water from the tap tastes funny.


I noticed a huge difference when I started to give mine bottled water Britt (I don't think they like the smell/taste of chlorine from the tap). Leave the bottle at room temperature too.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Britt said:


> Thank you all for your help and support. I feel lousy and depressed. I have nobody to talk to and I'm stressing out


So many of us have been where you are now and we do understand. Its so difficult x


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh Britt so sorry you are still struggling and Pooh is giving you a few anxious days , I agree that you are sounding very stressed and Pooh will pick up on that, I do know that it isn't easy to keep calm when you are worried about them.
He is also probably a bit quiet because of the hairball, I know when Oakley has a hairball he mopes for the rest of the day and hides away as he really hates being sick and he has the sad eyes, whereas Gypsie couldn't care less and its business as usual straight away with her.
Both cats also prefer the bathroom water to the kitchen water , they will drink from the water bowl upstairs all the time, but very rarely from the one downstairs  and Gypsie is a huge drinker whereas Oakley isn't. 
I do hope the vet can give you some satisfactory answers and fingers crossed that Pooh will be his normal self too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt, I would honestly put out whatever food Pooh really enjoys atm - I'd give him some wet but if he likes to graze at dry (Archie does this) then so be it. When he's 100% you can decide what you want to do then but you need him to eat so don't worry what it is he's eating atm 

None of my lot (both cats, current dog & my old dog) will drink water out the tap  water people say it's fine but obviously something off for none of them to drink it! 

I use the cheap bottled water - it is tap water but is extra filtered and it seems to do the trick - might be worth a try if you're still worried about his intake


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just got back from the shelter where I spent 2 hours. Pooh was waiting for me at the door when I got back to the apartment. He asked for food - I gave him RC Fibre but he didn't drink 
I'm trying to stay calm but I still have anxiety because he's not using the litter boxes (I have two, one in the living room that I got yesterday and the other one in the bathroom. 
He asked to go out so I let him. He needs some activity anyway.
I'm gonna change the water of all bowls and put bottled water in each of them. Paws crossed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I just got back from the shelter where I spent 2 hours. Pooh was waiting for me at the door when I got back to the apartment. He asked for food - I gave him RC Fibre but he didn't drink
> I'm trying to stay calm but I still have anxiety because he's not using the litter boxes (I have two, one in the living room that I got yesterday and the other one in the bathroom.
> He asked to go out so I let him. He needs some activity anyway.
> I'm gonna change the water of all bowls and put bottled water in each of them. Paws crossed.


I hope it rains for you soon Britt so you can collect some rainwater. a lot of cats would rather drink from a puddle of rainwater than from a bowl of tap water. Hope the the bottled Spring water helps too! it is better than bottled Mineral water too. Pooh sounds a little brighter though if he was at the door waiting for you and wants to go out! Don't expect too much too soon Hun. XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Big hugs Britt, try not to worry too much 
Apologies if this has been mentioned before - but does Pooh like cat milk or goats milk? I'm not keen on this usually because some cats get addicted and its quite fattening but you could dilute it say, 50/50 milk and water?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Would Pooh like a water fountain, maybe?
They have carbon filters that filter out the chlorine and other chemicals that make tap water taste foul, and most cats do prefer running water, as it contains more oxygen, which, apparently, makes it taste better.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Big hugs Britt, try not to worry too much
> Apologies if this has been mentioned before - but does Pooh like cat milk or goats milk? I'm not keen on this usually because some cats get addicted and its quite fattening but you could dilute it say, 50/50 milk and water?


He prefers cat milk to water


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Britt said:


> He prefers cat milk to water


If you would feel happier seeing him drink then I'd offer him cat milk watered down as much as you can get away with. Perhaps a small saucer 2-3 times a day until he is better?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If he's wanting to go out Briit - it might be because he wants to go to the loo outside?

I'm with LL - just give him what he wants at the moment ; food, water, cat milk (watered down if poss) whenever he wants. Get him better before you try to restrict him too much.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Guess what? I just heard Pooh digging .... (sorry, I had to take a picture) 
He just got more food (the leftovers of Ragout Royale) and plenty of cuddles. I'm gonna sleep well tonight.
I followed Soozi's advice and put the lactulose in the cat milk :cornut:


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Well done, Pooh!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pooh's pooed :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> If he's wanting to go out Briit - it might be because he wants to go to the loo outside?
> 
> I'm with LL - just give him what he wants at the moment ; food, water, cat milk (watered down if poss) whenever he wants. Get him better before you try to restrict him too much.


He doesn't do his business outside, I guess he feels insecure there. He comes inside, uses the litter box and goes out again.

He will get whatever he wants tomorrow. He can choose between dry food and Applaws Chicken with pumpkin.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a better day. Good boy Pooh.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Guess what? I just heard Pooh digging .... (sorry, I had to take a picture)
> He just got more food (the leftovers of Ragout Royale) and plenty of cuddles. I'm gonna sleep well tonight.
> I followed Soozi's advice and put the lactulose in the cat milk :cornut:


What a lovely photo! Lol! Pooh's poo poo! Wey hey!:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Back to square one. Pooh didn't use the litter box yesterday. Nothing in there, even not urine. I don't know what to do. Vet wants me to go to the clinic but I know that Pooh will be stressed. I can see that something is wrong. Earlier today he went into the carrier as if he was trying to tell me something


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, what a pain. Does he appear himself otherwise or is he off in some way? Think it will have to be back to the vets again.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Charity said:


> Oh dear, what a pain. Does he appear himself otherwise or is he off in some way? Think it will have to be back to the vets again.


He was very active yesterday, spending most of the morning and afternoon outside. He came back in around 4pm and slept until 8 when he asked to go out again. We went to bed at 10. I left for work at 6:30 this morning and just got back home. He didn't ask for lunch, he went outside as soon as I opened the back door.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

If he's been outside Britt its more than likely he's gone while out

Am I right in thinking Pooh was on the streets for a while before going into rescue?

He's probably always gone outside & may always prefer to. Entirely feasible for him not to have gone since bedtime last night & then when you got home


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> If he's been outside Britt its more than likely he's gone while out
> 
> Am I right in thinking Pooh was on the streets for a while before going into rescue?
> 
> He's probably always gone outside & may always prefer to. Entirely feasible for him not to have gone since bedtime last night & then when you got home


He never does his business outside. He comes in, uses the litter box and goes outside again. He was never on the streets. His previous owners abandoned him at the shelter.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I know its hard and stressful for you both but I think for your own peace of mind you need to take him to the vets. If you think something is not right its best to get it checked out x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I know its hard and stressful for you both but I think for your own peace of mind you need to take him to the vets. If you think something is not right its best to get it checked out x


I'm a big mess right now, crying. I have arrhythmias because of the stress. Pooh seems really alert, he goes in and out constantly but didn't use the litter box. I know that if I put him in the carrier and drive to the vets (a 20 min drive), he will be stressed out. I wish I could avoid that


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you leave any food down for him whilst you were out Britt? 
If so his priority might be to go out first, especially as he's been in whilst you were at work. When he comes back in he might show interest in his food then.
I wonder if perhaps he's starting to go to the loo outside as well as inside? Do you know where he goes - can you watch him?
If he's bright and eating I'd give him a couple of hours. 
But if you do go back to vets try to get some bloods run this time.
Hoping he's ok.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He doesn't go outside. He usually comes in to pee and then goes off again.
He wants food but I don't want to feed him just in case we have to drive to the vets.
If I wait too long, traffic will be bad and it will take about an hour to drive there.

I'm mad at the vet. Why didn't she draw some blood while he was sedated for his enema?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt, I'd give him some food and some more cat milk/water and keep him in for the rest of the day so you can see if he goes to the loo this afternoon/evening. If he's alert and hungry he will be ok for a little while longer. Don't forget he went for a poo yesterday afternoon.

Re the vet - she probably didn't want to add on extra costs without talking to you first. When I took Huck in when he was poorly last week I told the vet to do everything he thought was necessary in terms of blood/fecal tests, medication etc.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He doesn't drink at all  and he didn't poop yesterday afternoon but Saturday afternoon. He didn't pee today yet and peed only once yesterday morning.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Give him his favourite wet and see if you can water it down a little with some warm water. Would he drink chicken broth do you think? 

I'm wondering if he's found somewhere with access to water outside? 

If you pinch the fur on the scruff of his neck it should bounce back quite quickly. As long as this happens he won't be dehydrated but if it's slow to fall back he might be. 

Being alert and wanting food are all good signs and if you do the scruff test and it bounces back quickly I would let him have a bit longer to see if he uses the tray.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He's dehydrated 
I tried chicken broth before and he refuses to drink it.
He had dry this morning and didn't drink. I added lactulose to his cat milk yesterday and he didn't drink any of it. I checked all water bowls and he didn't drink at all.
I can't feed him in now because he would be sick if I need to drive him to the vets later.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If he is dehydrated I think you need to take him then. Let us know how you get on. Good luck hun.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> He doesn't drink at all  and he didn't poop yesterday afternoon but Saturday afternoon. He didn't pee today yet and peed only once yesterday morning.


Hi Britt
Give Pooh some of the prescription food if he doesnt eat he can't poo! Don't worry about any accidents in the car. I would get your cat sitter to help with Pooh as she is available and get the bloods done today. Do you know if the vet kept a poo sample? It might have been a good idea to keep a bit from Saturday's deposit in a jar for testing... a bit late now. Shame as you only need a bit the size of a little finger nail. Bear that in mind and get a jar from the vet for another time, you will have to keep it in the fridge though. Let us know later how you get on. Try calm down hun for both your sakes. Hugs xxx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Pooh, they can be such a worry at times! You've received some wonderful advice already.

You mentioned earlier in the thread that you have another vets which is only 'two blocks away' could you go to that one? Just thinking it maybe less stressful for yourself and Pooh. If your vet is recommending a blood test and Pooh isn't his usual self then that's what I would be doing.

I have four Cats and very rarely ever see them drink and I can't tell from looking at their water dishes and fountains either so I wouldn't worry about not seeing him drinking, as huckybuck suggested try the scruff test it may give you an indication whether or not he is dehydrated; if he is then really he should go to the vets. Mine get stressed when they have to go to the vets too but it's the best place for them when they're ill 

I'm not sure if you can get thrive 100% complete wet where you are? My four love the food, it's smelly, it's like shredded meat in texture and contains stock/juice which I water down a little to ensure my four are drinking, especially Bear with his cystitis issue.

Is there any chance you could keep him indoors? I think that's the only way you'll 100% know he isn't doing any mess outside. When Bear had his cystitis my vet told me to keep him indoors, away from my others so I can monitor the amount of pee he is or isn't doing.

Stay strong and I hope Pooh feels better soon x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Too late for the cat sitter now. She has to do some dog sitting and won't be back home until later today (6:30pm), so it might be too late to go to the vets.
I didn't throw away Pooh's poo, it's in the bin in the bathroom. 

I realize that he has to eat to go but what if it stays stuck in there? I k ow how it feels since I have suffered from constipation all my life.

I wish they had done some blood work last week 

I don't want to put him through all that stress again. All I want is him to be well.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear things still aren't right Britt.

Is it possible that there's a bit of a vicious circle going on here, stress wise? I know that you and Pooh have a very close bond and given how stressed you are I wonder if he is picking up on that and that is causing the not eating/pooping? 

Just after I put the Christmas decs up back in Decmeber Jaime promptly ate a bit of plastic from a fake garland (which was promptly turfed out) and I spend the next 48 hours watching him like a hawk and running every time I heard someone in the litter box to examine the offerings. He had just had a poo before he ate the damn thing and neither J or B go for a poop once every 24 hours, it's more like 36 - 48 hours, so I had to wait ages for the plastic to appear out the other end. I know Jaime was slightly stressed by me watching him all the time, if it had gone on any longer I think we would both have been in the loony bin ut:

I just wonder if you could find a way to relax a little whether that might improve the situation. Watch him, obviously, but try not to stress so much and don't hover over him (easier said that done, I know). Is there any activity you enjoy that relaxes you? Even if there's no connection to what's going on with Pooh it would do you the world of good to de-stress.

That said if you do think he is dehydrated then a trip to the vet is probably a good idea.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I think that I'm gonna give him the dry that the vet recommended and that he likes so much. Maybe it will make him thirsty. He seems hungry. Soozi is right, if I want him to poop I should feed him 

I'm gonna wait until tomorrow and see how he is then. If it's still the same I will take him to the vets close to home for some blood work. 

I will try to find another good wet that might increase his water intake. Believe it or not I put some tape on the water bowls to see if he drinks or not 

I'm gonna go to the gym in an hour. That should calm me down a bit. But first I need to feed my little angel.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Too late for the cat sitter now. She has to do some dog sitting and won't be back home until later today (6:30pm), so it might be too late to go to the vets.
> I didn't throw away Pooh's poo, it's in the bin in the bathroom.
> 
> I realize that he has to eat to go but what if it stays stuck in there? I k ow how it feels since I have suffered from constipation all my life.
> ...


If it would reassure you to get the blood tests done soon then take pooh tonight when your cat sitter can help. I'm not sure the poo will be any good now but put some in some in a plastic bag and take it with you anyway. You could try putting a spare tray in a bush or somewhere private in the garden it might help. He needs to eat for his digestive system and bowels to work.
xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Maybe some goat milk? My babies love it, bowl is empty in seconds.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> Maybe some goat milk? My babies love it, bowl is empty in seconds.


I never tried goat milk. I will look at the supermarket nearby and see if I can find some.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt, please try to calm down, Pooh will be picking up on your stress and it may be upsetting him and as J&B said earlier you're then both getting into this circle of you both worrying the other / stressing each other out.

Also remember he's been to the vets several times in the past few days - that will have stressed him too and he may take a few days to calm down / get back to normal totally 

If you do go back to the vet, ask them to do bloodwork so it's done and you don't then end up having the same dilemma again 

He may well be going outside - even if it's tiny bits at a time to let all the other cats know this is his patch  and drinking - I bet he is. Unless you syringe all the liquid into the bowl and back out again you can't be sure he isn't so please try not to panic


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I never tried goat milk. I will look at the supermarket nearby and see if I can find some.


Do you have some organic store nearby?
My babies are so spoiled, they don't like supermarket goat milk much, it has to be organic (their favourite is Andechser Natur, they could drink few bowls in few minutes).


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> Do you have some organic store nearby?
> My babies are so spoiled, they don't like supermarket goat milk much, it has to be organic (their favourite is Andechser Natur, they could drink few bowls in few minutes).


I went to the supermarket nearby since the organic store is 15 minutes away by car. I poured some goat milk in his bowl, he didn't even look at it :confused5:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mayve you need to water it down a little with some bottled water...
It is new to him, so maybe he doesn't quite trust it. Can you put a little on his mouth for him to lick off, maybe?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Mayve you need to water it down a little with some bottled water...
> It is new to him, so maybe he doesn't quite trust it. Can you put a little on his mouth for him to lick off, maybe?


Yes it worked! He just had some :thumbup1:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

:thumbup:

Enjoy your milk, Pooh, and get strong and healthy again!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He is sleeping on our bed right now.
Earlier today he sprong on my lap and he had gas 
Not sure what's causing this.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> He is sleeping on our bed right now.
> Earlier today he sprong on my lap and he had gas
> Not sure what's causing this.


If you had a pipe up ya bum you might have a bit of wind too hun! Don't worry I'm sure that will calm down he's had an empty tummy earlier too. Xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh and I have the same issue. When he's not well, I'm not well. I have constipation issues too since this morning


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Britt said:


> Pooh and I have the same issue. When he's not well, I'm not well. I have constipation issues too since this morning


Slippery elm powder and inulin both work for humans too.....Pooh gets 1/10th of your human dose.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> Slippery elm powder and inulin both work for humans too.....Pooh gets 1/10th of your human dose.


I contacted the ebay seller and he will send the package to the hotel. I will collect it when I get there on Monday. How much should I order? Is it palatable? Can it be sprinkled on food?
Where do I order inulin powder?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm a cop after all, I like asking questions


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Britt, as I mentioned before my Rosso wasn't going for 4 or 5 days at a time, although he was eating just fine his digestion was just running really slow! The minute I started him on the Gastro diet he went back to normal... Please try and stay calm, you just need to find something that works well for his digestion


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Britt, as I mentioned before my Rosso wasn't going for 4 or 5 days at a time, although he was eating just fine his digestion was just running really slow! The minute I started him on the Gastro diet he went back to normal... Please try and stay calm, you just need to find something that works well for his digestion


Totally agree - Archie used to only go about every 3-4 days

Eventually I found something he liked / would eat regularly and he goes much more often now - he can have several days in a row when it's once a day but now & then it's every other day

It's not the best food (and I've been having problems as since he was ill at Christmas he went off it but thankfully is starting to eat it again & I've found another food he will eat too ) BUT it works for him and agrees with him - I'll take that, thanks!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt said:


> I contacted the ebay seller and he will send the package to the hotel.


Do you know what it's being sent in?

When I ordered mine off ebay it came in a plastic bag .... don't have any issues with that myself BUT a plastic bag containing a white powder substance might cause you some issues at the airports / customs 

Thought I'd mention just in case - maybe print off the sales receipt thing from ebay so you can put it with the envelope when you return home


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Britt said:


> I contacted the ebay seller and he will send the package to the hotel. I will collect it when I get there on Monday. How much should I order? Is it palatable? Can it be sprinkled on food?
> Where do I order inulin powder?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I'm a cop after all, I like asking questions


I sent the link for inulin too...I buy from Sorry!
Palatable? Woody eats most things without trouble. Inulin _smells_ sweet but is pretty tasteless, slippery elm is not so bland but some cats seem to like it. order the smallest amount of both



oliviarussian said:


> Britt, as I mentioned before my Rosso wasn't going for 4 or 5 days at a time, although he was eating just fine his digestion was just running really slow! The minute I started him on the Gastro diet he went back to normal... Please try and stay calm, you just need to find something that works well for his digestion


agree totally. woody just pooped (typing wearing gas mask ) after 4/5 days. he was not straining in tray so i just waited it out.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

PP are you meeting up with Britt when she's over?

I have a couple of pouches of the RC Sensitivity Control from when Archie was ill at Christmas - happy to post them to you if you could pass on & if Britt wants to give them a try


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> PP are you meeting up with Britt when she's over?
> 
> I have a couple of pouches of the RC Sensitivity Control from when Archie was ill at Christmas - happy to post them to you if you could pass on & if Britt wants to give them a try


I am hoping to....but am currently mid building nightmare after a leak in my bathroom. My schedule has been thrown out as I am at the mercy of Insurance and their chosen builders.
Maybe you can post to Britt's hotel for collection?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Happy to  Britt if you want to give them a try, please can you PM me the info, ta


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh Britt, you sound like you just adore this little boy. He is very lucky. Have you tried the RC fibre response yet? If not, please try it. It took Molly 12 hours to get back to normal, and then some after months of natural remedies and revolting vet meds. When she pooped, I did a happy dance in the backyard. I totally empathise. I'm miserable if they are miserable. Sometimes it's hard to know if they are going, unless you have one indoor cat. I feel for you but you are a great mum.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> PP are you meeting up with Britt when she's over?
> 
> I have a couple of pouches of the RC Sensitivity Control from when Archie was ill at Christmas - happy to post them to you if you could pass on & if Britt wants to give them a try


That would be awesome. Pooh has no constipation issues when the cat sitter feeds him while I'm away  She says that it has to be food related.



Paddypaws said:


> I sent the link for inulin too...I buy from Sorry!
> Palatable? Woody eats most things without trouble. Inulin _smells_ sweet but is pretty tasteless, slippery elm is not so bland but some cats seem to like it. order the smallest amount of both
> 
> agree totally. woody just pooped (typing wearing gas mask ) after 4/5 days. he was not straining in tray so i just waited it out.


Pooh went Saturday 3 days after the enema. I don't see him in the litter box. Yesterday he had bad gas, went to the litter box but not in 



Proud Cat Lady said:


> Oh Britt, you sound like you just adore this little boy. He is very lucky. Have you tried the RC fibre response yet? If not, please try it. It took Molly 12 hours to get back to normal, and then some after months of natural remedies and revolting vet meds. When she pooped, I did a happy dance in the backyard. I totally empathise. I'm miserable if they are miserable. Sometimes it's hard to know if they are going, unless you have one indoor cat. I feel for you but you are a great mum.


I have tried very small amounts and it had no effects so far. I'm afraid that it might block him since he didn't drink until I gave him some goat milk yesterday night.

I just got back from work and I wonder if I should wait another day or take him to the vets since he didn't pee yesterday (at least not inside) nor today while he was inside


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> That would be awesome. Pooh has no constipation issues when the cat sitter feeds him while I'm away  She says that it has to be food related.
> 
> Pooh went Saturday 3 days after the enema. I don't see him in the litter box. Yesterday he had bad gas, went to the litter box but not in
> 
> ...


I would give Pooh more of the prescription diet Britt even though it is dry it is formulated for Poohs condition and it might encourage him to drink more. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I would give Pooh more of the prescription diet Britt even though it is dry it is formulated for Poohs condition and it might encourage him to drink more. xxx


OK but what if he doesn't go? He hasn't used the litter tray since Saturday


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> OK but what if he doesn't go? He hasn't used the litter tray since Saturday


Pooh hasn't been anyway so I would definitely try the specially formulated food and give it a chance to work there might be some sort of stimulant in it that helps the digestion. From what I am reading it seems to work very well. You mustn't give up on things unless you have tried them hun xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Pooh hasn't been anyway so I would definitely try the specially formulated food and give it a chance to work there might be some sort of stimulant in it that helps the digestion. From what I am reading it seems to work very well. You mustn't give up on things unless you have tried them hun xxx


I know. It's just that I'm really worried since he hasn't gone since Saturday, didn't pee and isn't asking for food.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I know. It's just that I'm really worried since he hasn't gone since Saturday, didn't pee and isn't asking for food.


All the more reason to give him his food and leave him be to eat it when he wants. I would certainly give him at least today to see how he gets on unless he us showing signs of being unwell. Is he going out in the garden?xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> All the more reason to give him his food and leave him be to eat it when he wants. I would certainly give him at least today to see how he gets on unless he us showing signs of being unwell. Is he going out in the garden?xxx


OK. I'm gonna give him a tray with Fibre Response and let him have as much as he wants like he used to at the shelter. I'm gonna put a bowl of goat milk next to the tray.

I gwve him Lactulose yesterday and this morning but with no effect except maybe gas 

He is in the garden right now. Something weird happened this morning. When I woke up I looked for him everywhere and couldn't find him. I opened the back door to the garden, turned around and suddenly I saw him in the living room. His coat was humid (it rained during the night). I wonder if he spent the night (from 11:30pm till 5:30am) out there or if it was my imagination (I don't remember letting him out after 10 yesterday)


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

Britt said:


> That would be awesome. Pooh has no constipation issues when the cat sitter feeds him while I'm away  She says that it has to be food related.
> 
> Pooh went Saturday 3 days after the enema. I don't see him in the litter box. Yesterday he had bad gas, went to the litter box but not in
> 
> ...


I never know when my cats pee because they are out during the day and they prefer the backyard to their tray. If Pooh is eating (even though he is not asking for food) and drinking milk, he sounds ok.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Alea jacta est. I just gave him a handful of Fibre Response and he's a happy boy. I didn't give him as much dry in a year :yikes:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt, I know you say that Pooh doesn't do his poo's outside but can you be 100% certain of this? I know you know Pooh's habits and I'm not questioning that, it's just we're all concerned and don't want you worrying and stessing yourself over nothing if he is. 

I'm only saying this as when I used to let Roman out unsupervised, though he did go to the wee and poo in his tray I knew he had been while he was out, this is not going to sound nice but, I would smell his bum when he came back inside  I would then know that he'd been. 

He would prefer to do his poo's outside given the opportunity but not something I can risk as I need to see what it's like and now that's why he's supervised outside. 

If Pooh isn't doing his business outside then I do agree with Soozi that you need to try him with this food.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I'm only saying this as when I used to let Roman out unsupervised, though he did go to the wee and poo in his tray I knew he had been while he was out, this is not going to sound nice but, *I would smell his bum* when he came back inside  I would then know that he'd been.


Weirdo!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm glad Pooh's eating - and is obviously enjoying his RC 

This might do the trick now 

Even though Pooh's always peed/pooped indoors, he might have decided he likes to do it outside now. Cats do change their habits sometimes 

I've found that dry food can give them a little more gas (both Huck and Grace actually fart out loud when I pick them up sometimes :yikes: ) but hopefully they won't be uncomfortable with it. 

If Pooh is still bright and alert and eating his food, I would be happy with him for the moment and as Soozi says, see how he gets on.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Alea jacta est. I just gave him a handful of Fibre Response and he's a happy boy. I didn't give him as much dry in a year :yikes:


Just forget the wet v dry issues at the moment Britt and give Pooh a chance with his special food and see! If he was outside last night then he may well have done his poo out there! I can't see you forgetting to let him in though! xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The only reason why I'm pretty sure he isn't going outside is that his colon was full when he had the enema last Tuesday. He was completely clogged.

He might pee outside to mark his territory but you girls told me not so long ago that doing his business outside might make him feel insecure. Speaking of which he fought with the intruder yesterday night and chased him away.

He just ate all the dry that I had given him (a handful ) and I saw him drink his goat milk (he seems to like that stuff, I should buy the organic one tomorrow when I go to the organic shop for my groceries).


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Britt, I'm sure I've mentioned before that I think that volume plays a part in constipation. 

I bet Pooh will poo laugh later today or tomorrow after eating the dry food. I give Luna a little dry as she just doesn't eat enough without it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I was smelling Huck's bum over the weekend to check him even though he goes inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> He just ate all the dry that I had given him (a handful ) and I saw him drink his goat milk (he seems to like that stuff, I should buy the organic one tomorrow when I go to the organic shop for my groceries).


This is all good Britt. 
I'm sure if he feels constipated he would be sluggish, uncomfortable and depressed. But he sounds bright and happy at the moment


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The cat sitter told me that the constipation thing must be food related. I probably don't give him enough food (only a 85g or 100g tin wet food in the morning and some chicken or turkey at night). I'm not s big eater myself and I figured that Pooh was the same even though he keeps following me in the kitchen


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Weirdo!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:





huckybuck said:


> I was smelling Huck's bum over the weekend to check him even though he goes inside
> 
> :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa: Wierdo :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


Nothing wrong with a bit of cat bum sniffing :lol:

I'm surprised Roman doesn't have a complex poor boy, I'm always watching him have a poo, checking and sniffing his bum  but he don't mind, he must be used to it by now


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> The cat sitter told me that the constipation thing must be food related. I probably don't give him enough food (only a 85g or 100g tin wet food in the morning and some chicken or turkey at night). I'm not s big eater myself and I figured that Pooh was the same even though he keeps following me in the kitchen


Pooh is far from being a skinny cat he looks a good size so I don't think you are under feeding him you don't think you need worry about that. Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If you are worried about how much you are feeding him - you could free feed for a few days and see how much he is choosing to eat, it shouldn't do him any harm.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> If you are worried about how much you are feeding him - you could free feed for a few days and see how much he is choosing to eat, it shouldn't do him any harm.


That's what they are doing at the shelter. He spent one year there with dry available whenever he wanted some. I'm gonna do the same and see how it works. He had a good meal, drank goat milk and now he's taking a nap on the bed.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*walks in .... reads about sniffing cats bums ...... runs out very quickly* 




:yikes: 




OR had it right earlier!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Still nothing and he's lethargic .... He doesn't move much, he cries. He's not himself again. He eats but that's about all


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> Still nothing and he's lethargic .... He doesn't move much, he cries. He's not himself again. He eats but that's about all


Morning Britt,

poor Pooh  if he's not himself and he's lathargic, I would maybe give the vet a call and see what they say.

Did he go out last night?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Morning Britt,
> 
> poor Pooh  if he's not himself and he's lathargic, I would maybe give the vet a call and see what they say.
> 
> Did he go out last night?


He went out for a short while in the afternoon but stayed inside all night 
I know what the vet is gonna say -- bring him in .... but I know that it's gonna stress my baby.

I have to go to work but I'll see how he is at 1PM and go from there.


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

Britt said:


> Still nothing and he's lethargic .... He doesn't move much, he cries. He's not himself again. He eats but that's about all


Oh poor baby. I'm sure your vet has already done this but has Pooh had an X-ray? What food did they feed him in the shelter? Feel so bad for you. I agree that a vet visit is warranted but if he was severely constipated, he wouldn't be eating and would possibly be throwing up. That's what my vet told me to look out for.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> He went out for a short while in the afternoon but stayed inside all night
> I know what the vet is gonna say -- bring him in .... but I know that it's gonna stress my baby.
> 
> I have to go to work but I'll see how he is at 1PM and go from there.


Hope he's feeling better when you get home.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Hope he's feeling better when you get home.


Still nothing. I don't want to stress him out but I guess that I should drive him to the vets 

They did take x-rays last Tuesday and they didn't show anything abnormal but the constipation.

Like I said before he was eating dry food at the shelter.

I'm so worried right now that I wonder if I shouldn't cancel my trip to London


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to read this Britt but it does sound as if he's constipated again. When was the last time he pooped? Was it Saturday?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Still nothing. I don't want to stress him out but I guess that I should drive him to the vets
> 
> They did take x-rays last Tuesday and they didn't show anything abnormal but the constipation.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure this all out from what I can remember you've had two trips to London does your cat sitter ever report Pooh being constipated while you are away Britt? 
What have you given him today so far? Has he had his lactulose or goats milk?
Poor Pooh give him a cuddle for me. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The cat sitter told me he's not constipated when she feeds him. She never had to give him Miralax or Lactulose. She sends me a text every night after her last visit. And you're right, she has been here once (December 2014). She pretends that the constipation is food related. Before that (July and September 2014), another cat sitter was taking care of Pooh and she never reported any constipation (I kept asking her about it).

Yesterday afternoon I gave him dry (Feline Fibre Response) like you told me. He had a little more of it at night. This morning around 5:30am he had more dry for breakfast (a handful).


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> The cat sitter told me he's not constipated when she feeds him. She never had to give him Miralax or Lactulose. She sends me a text every night after her last visit. And you're right, she has been here once (December 2014). She pretends that the constipation is food related. Before that (July and September 2014), another cat sitter was taking care of Pooh and she never reported any constipation (I kept asking her about it).
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I gave him dry (Feline Fibre Response) like you told me. He had a little more of it at night. This morning around 5:30am he had more dry for breakfast (a handful).


If Pooh is really not looking good then take him today but I would keep allowing him the response food if he wants it. It is better to be consistent with the amounts you give him. These are only my views others might disagree. Has he had his lactulose today??? X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> If Pooh is really not looking good then take him today but I would keep allowing him the response food if he wants it. It is better to be consistent with the amounts you give him. These are only my views others might disagree. Has he had his lactulose today??? X


No lactulose today since I couldn't put any in his mouth. I could try and add it to his goat milk but he might get suspicious and not drink it


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> No lactulose today since I couldn't put any in his mouth. I could try and add it to his goat milk but he might get suspicious and not drink it


See if you can get a few drops in the milk every time he drinks a bit . X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> See if you can get a few drops in the milk every time he drinks a bit . X


Like Shosh says, it's a bit long not to have used the litter box. I think I'm gonna drive him to the vets 

I'm crying again. I don't know what's best for my sweet baby :crying:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Like Shosh says, it's a bit long not to have used the litter box. I think I'm gonna drive him to the vets
> 
> I'm crying again. I don't know what's best for my sweet baby :crying:


Get him to the vet if you feel he's blocked up again but imo you really should allow him his food if he is hungry hun. X get well soon Pooh!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> Like Shosh says, it's a bit long not to have used the litter box. I think I'm gonna drive him to the vets
> 
> I'm crying again. I don't know what's best for my sweet baby :crying:


Oh Britt  I know how worried and concerned you are about Pooh, but please don't cry  I know I'm one to talk I've been there and sat on the kitchen floor in the early hours sobbing my heart out over Roman and his dire rear, the thing is they pick up on our stress and sense when we are upset and worried, it's hard I know but it may not be helping Pooh.

If you feel he needs to go to the vets then take him.

Again, I agree with Soozi about allowing him his food, have you thought about free feeding and leaving the food down all the time?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I listened to you, girls. I didn't go to the vets today. I called him telling how worried I was. He said to wait one more day. If he is still blocked tomorrow I have to take him. The problem with enemas is that after a while he can get a mega colon or a colon with no motricity at all. When that happens he said that the cat has to be euthanized 

Since the cat sitter was here we managed to give him 1ml lactulose. I will try and give him another ml at night (I give him a reward each time).

Please send us healing vibes again


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor Pooh, however it must be a good sign if he's hungry, surely a blockage would reduce his appetite?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I listened to you, girls. I didn't go to the vets today. I called him telling how worried I was. He said to wait one more day. If he is still blocked tomorrow I have to take him. The problem with enemas is that after a while he can get a mega colon or a colon with no motricity at all. When that happens he said that the cat has to be euthanized
> 
> Since the cat sitter was here we managed to give him 1ml lactulose. I will try and give him another ml at night (I give him a reward each time).
> 
> Please send us healing vibes again


Oh hun if only one of us was close enough to come and help you with Pooh's meds as I'm sure that with the lactulose and the right diet he would improve. Get some thick gloves and be firm with Pooh and get the lactulose down him somehow. X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

My cat sitter is in the Netherlands tomorrow which means that if Pooh has to be admitted again I will be all by myself to put him in the carrier. Vet knows how difficult it is for me and said that they can come and pick him up if needed (I will end up paying more but it doesn't matter. What matters is my baby's well being).


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Poor Pooh and poor you. I really hope he goes soon and you wouldn't have to take him.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

ALR said:


> Poor Pooh and poor you. I really hope he goes soon and you wouldn't have to take him.


I doubt he will since he seems to have injured one of his paws earlier and isn't moving at all right now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've just read about the paw Britt but glad he seems ok. How is he tonight? Has he eaten or been to the loo? Are you trying to keep him in to see if he goes?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've just read about the paw Britt but glad he seems ok. How is he tonight? Has he eaten or been to the loo? Are you trying to keep him in to see if he goes?


No trip to the litter box. He just got out of the carrier and his paw seems OK. I'm about to try and give him another ml of lactulose. Wish me luck


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good Luck hun. I hope for both of you that he goes tonight. Try to keep him in if you can.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Good Luck hun. I hope for both of you that he goes tonight. Try to keep him in if you can.


I'm keeping him in for the night and also tomorrow morning. I really hope he will go but frankly I doubt it. I have done a lot of reading about mega colon. I hope that it's not what he has


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh I hope not too. 

I'm keeping everything crossed he goes tonight and you don't have to go to the vets tomorrow. 

I'm out early but will try to pop on and see how he is even if I don't post. Thinking of you both xx


Found this on first search..

Many cats diagnosed with megacolon do not respond adequately to treatment, and surgery is the only option. A colectomy, or removal of the colon is performed. In general, the prognosis is favorable, although some cats may experience diarrhea for weeks to months after the surgery. 

Prognosis favourable if surgery only option hun xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I found Lactulose easy to give in the liquid form, just syringed it down into the side of his mouth (it was my Treacle who had it) and it made him feel better. I certainly wouldn't add it to food or drink, he may never take any! Treacle didn't seem to mind the taste much. Have u got a small plastic syringe?


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

Britt said:


> No lactulose today since I couldn't put any in his mouth. I could try and add it to his goat milk but he might get suspicious and not drink it


I agree with Soozi. Eating is always a good sign. If he was really inpacted, he wouldn't go near any food and he would be lethargic and even vomiting. Are you sure, he's not going outside


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Proud Cat Lady said:


> I agree with Soozi. Eating is always a good sign. If he was really inpacted, he wouldn't go near any food and he would be lethargic and even vomiting. Are you sure, he's not going outside


Not 100% sure since I don't follow him around but up to now he used to come in to use the litter tray and then go out again.
He wasn't really bright this morning and hissed and cried when I touched his belly


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

Britt said:


> Not 100% sure since I don't follow him around but up to now he used to come in to use the litter tray and then go out again.
> He wasn't really bright this morning and hissed and cried when I touched his belly


Poor baby. I wish I could come up with something for you. He seems to be in pain if that's the case. Although I did read that you had him x-rayed and it wasn't mega colon which is a relief. You don't want that. My cats hardly ever use their litter tray now that I let them in the backyard (they can't get out). It sounds like he enjoys his fibre response and maybe his tummy is just getting use to it. Thinking of little Pooh


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

Proud Cat Lady said:


> Poor baby. I wish I could come up with something for you. He seems to be in pain if that's the case. Although I did read that you had him x-rayed and it wasn't mega colon which is a relief. You don't want that. My cats hardly ever use their litter tray now that I let them in the backyard (they can't get out). It sounds like he enjoys his fibre response and maybe his tummy is just getting use to it. Thinking of little Pooh


Maybe he's not in pain Britt. Shouldn't have written that cos I can't really know can I. Maybe he associates having his tummy touched with his vet visits and it's stressing him out


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Not 100% sure since I don't follow him around but up to now he used to come in to use the litter tray and then go out again.
> He wasn't really bright this morning and hissed and cried when I touched his belly


Just to be sure I would go and have a good look in the garden to see if there is any scrape marks or signs he has been look in every nook and crannie. Does he wander further than the garden boundaries? Any news today? Did you get the lactulose down him last night?xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Just to be sure I would go and have a good look in the garden to see if there is any scrape marks or signs he has been look in every nook and crannie. Does he wander further than the garden boundaries? Any news today? Did you get the lactulose down him last night?xxx


Pooh is at the vets. I managed to put him in the carrier at noon (he's such a sweet baby now that the carrier is always in the living room). It was a 20 min drive and he was licking my finger through the carrier door 

I managed not to cry until we got there because I didn't want to stress him out. But now that I'm home alone I can't stop crying.
The vet told me that a mega colon is harsh on a cat and on the owner's wallet. The more enemas the cat gets the loser the colon is until there is no other option but surgery. He suggests that a cat with mega colon should be put to sleep.

I don't wanna hear that. I don't want to lose my baby, he's my whole life :crying:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> Pooh is at the vets. I managed to put him in the carrier at noon (he's such a sweet baby now that the carrier is always in the living room). It was a 20 min drive and he was licking my finger through the carrier door
> 
> I managed not to cry until we got there because I didn't want to stress him out. But now that I'm home alone I can't stop crying.
> The vet told me that a mega colon is harsh on a cat and on the owner's wallet. The more enemas the cat gets the loser the colon is until there is no other option but surgery. He suggests that a cat with mega colon should be put to sleep.
> ...


Sorry to hear Pooh is still unwell Britt. What is the vet going to do, can they do more tests/scans to try to get to the root of the problem or are they just going to perform another enema to relieve him?

Please try not to get too stressed about the possibility of megacolon at this stage. I'm not expert but it sounds to me like that is the worst case scenario and if a solution can be found to Pooh's constipation then he can avoid having multiple enemas carried out.

I know nothing about it but I just did a quick google search on megacolon and what I found does not suggest that euthanasia is the immediate answer, it sounds like it can be treated and managed and a lot would depend on the severity of the condition. The second article says that in general the prognosis is favourable Megacolon: A Terrible Outcome for Constipated Pets

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=1+2122&aid=3471

So please don't start imagining the worst. The important thing now is to try to solve the problem of Pooh's constipation. I do think in this case free feeding him might help as has been suggested by others.

Might it be an idea to keep a journal recording what Pooh eats and drinks and other factors such as when he goes out and for how long, whether he's had a run in with another cat and even things like whether you are stressed to try and determine whether there is a trigger for these bouts of constipation and try to eliminate any possible causes?

Hugs xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I've done a lot of reading on the subject yesterday and in the event of a colectomy Pooh's life might never be the same again. I try to stay positive but I have anxiety attacks every time I think about my sweet Pooh. I don't know what to expect.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Pooh is at the vets again 

Keeping everything crossed they can sort him out this time. Lots of positive and healing vibes on there way for Pooh xx

Good idea from J and B on keeping a journal, I keep a poo and food diary for Roman, it has been a great help.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I would suggest stop goggling, wait til the vet has an idea about what is wrong rather then jumping to conclusions. I've been reading this thread and unless I missed it I don't recall the vet saying it is something like a megacolon. 
Dr Google, while good once you have a diagnosis and can research the problem, is terrible for playing 'lets see if I can work out what's wrong', granted sometimes us owners have to do some googling to help our furbabies and suggest things to the vet, but in your case, as you have such bad anxiety etc anyway, I would suggest stop and see what happens.
It could be that Pooh can sense your anxiety and it might not be helping him.

I don't mean to sound nasty, so sorry if I do, I've been reading this thread hoping Pooh gets better for both your sakes, but I honestly don't think your helping yourself, or Pooh by stressing so much.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Sorry to hear that Pooh is at the vets again
> 
> Keeping everything crossed they can sort him out this time. Lots of positive and healing vibes on there way for Pooh xx
> 
> Good idea from J and B on keeping a journal, I keep a poo and food diary for Roman, it has been a great help.


I keep a poo diary but unfortunately it has been empty for almost a week now.
A guy I know is a registered nurse and he says that they usually give people lactulose or Miralax. That's what I've been doing with no luck.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Pooh is at the vets. I managed to put him in the carrier at noon (he's such a sweet baby now that the carrier is always in the living room). It was a 20 min drive and he was licking my finger through the carrier door
> 
> I managed not to cry until we got there because I didn't want to stress him out. But now that I'm home alone I can't stop crying.
> The vet told me that a mega colon is harsh on a cat and on the owner's wallet. The more enemas the cat gets the loser the colon is until there is no other option but surgery. He suggests that a cat with mega colon should be put to sleep.
> ...


If the Vet thinks that enemas are going to be too often then what are they suggesting Britt? If it's lactulose or similar that will keep him from getting constipated all the time then by hook or by crook you will have to get him to take it otherwise Pooh will always suffer and it becomes a vicious circle. If necessary get them to show you the best method of syringing and have a couple if trial practices while you are there, I feel this is the only way forwards hun. I am just so sorry that he's back in the Vets...I know how this myst be making you feel.  Sending hugs hugs XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I keep a poo diary but unfortunately it has been empty for almost a week now.


 fingers crossed you'll have some entries soon.

Add what you feed to the poo diary and when and how much you feed and make notes of the times and like J and B said when he goes out, his behaviour and also how you're feeling on that day. You can then refer back and see if there are any pattens. It really might help you as well as the vets that are treating Pooh.

I also agree with Animallover about googling symptoms, Google is not your friend  I've scared myself to death many many times over looking up stuff about my boys and also myself.

Be kind to yourself Britt and stop punishing yourself, you don't need to and don't need to stress yourself out, you know we're all here for you xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no Britt, so sorry to hear this & fingers crossed 

Are you going to be able to make it to London? (I was going to post the food tomorrow)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just called the vet and they have taken x-rays, he's completely clogged up. They put an IV. They will do an enema and they asked me to call them tomorrow at noon. If everything goes as planned I will be allowed to take him home tomorrow night. My place is so empty without him 

If lactulose is what he needs I will ask the catsitter to come and help me out. She's a great girl who has 5 cats and she's a pro.

I'm still not convinced that dry food is what he needs. I'd rather give him Applaws Chicken with pumpkin for example


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Oh no Britt, so sorry to hear this & fingers crossed
> 
> Are you going to be able to make it to London? (I was going to post the food tomorrow)


At first I thought of canceling my trip but I need a break. I will be there on Monday. It will do me good. Besides Kristien will take good care of Pooh while I'm away.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Britt. Hopefully the vet will get him sorted again. 

I agree with Soozi about syringing the lactulose into him - if that works he will get used to it and it's a better prospect for him than surgery.

Glad you are still going to London as it will do you good.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt said:


> I just called the vet and they have taken x-rays, he's completely clogged up. They put an IV. They will do an enema and they asked me to call them tomorrow at noon. If everything goes as planned I will be allowed to take him home tomorrow night. My place is so empty without him


Oh dear  poor lad

Do you know / can you find out what brand of food they gave him at the shelter?

If he had no issues before it might be worth trying that and seeing what happens (forget about quality of food atm - just concentrate on food that makes his digestion system work properly)



Britt said:


> At first I thought of canceling my trip but I need a break. I will be there on Monday. It will do me good. Besides Kristien will take good care of Pooh while I'm away.


Good, I'm glad - I will post it off tomorrow so it should be there when you arrive


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

They feed cheap dry at the shelter but like I said I don't know if dry is good for him since he doesn't drink much. I wish I could find some good wet with fibre, the best of both worlds.
The vet nearby doesn't recommend dry. I hope that Shosh will give me her opinion about this.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Britt said:


> They feed cheap dry at the shelter but like I said I don't know if dry is good for him since he doesn't drink much. I wish I could find some good wet with fibre, the best of both worlds.
> The vet nearby doesn't recommend dry. I hope that Shosh will give me her opinion about this.


If Pooh didn't have problems when at the shelter though, 'cheap dry' might be what is the best for him and you never know, might make him drink more.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> If Pooh didn't have problems when at the shelter though, 'cheap dry' might be what is the best for him and you never know, might make him drink more.


Not sure he hadn't any issues while he was there. They didn't tell me about health issues when I adopted him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can you get Hills prescription diet i/d ? It says for constipation.

They do a wet and dry version.

Huck is extremely fussy but he ate the dry when we gave it to him and I have a feeling he would eat the wet as well.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Can you get Hills prescription diet i/d ? It says for constipation.
> 
> They do a wet and dry version.
> 
> Huck is extremely fussy but he ate the dry when we gave it to him and I have a feeling he would eat the wet as well.


I might find it online. Lemme check


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Key Benefits
Prescription Diet® i/d® is formulated with the following benefits:
Highly digestible protein and fat to help assimilate nutrients and repair tissues faster
Mixed fiber source to help maintain gastrointestinal health
Optimal balance of nutrients to help replenish the body and help encourage recovery
Added antioxidants to help control cell oxidation
Additional Info
Hill's Prescription Diet® i/d® Feline is a complete and balanced food that provides all the nutrition cats need. Please consult your veterinarian for further information on how our Prescription Diet® foods can help your cat to continue to enjoy a happy and active life.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got some of the dry left from Huck which I could send to the hotel for you?

PM me if you want to.

But I liked the idea that they did a wet version too.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Pooh is still poorly, I agree that you should stop googling. I had myself in bits when Topsy was first ill with what it could be. I have just tried the Hills I/D wet with my two and it went down well so definitely worth a try. Hopefully the vet can give Pooh something to help him too x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Sorry to hear that Pooh is still poorly, I agree that you should stop googling. I had myself in bits when Topsy was first ill with what it could be. I have just tried the Hills I/D wet with my two and it went down well so definitely worth a try. Hopefully the vet can give Pooh something to help him too x


Different vets, different opinions. While one recommends RC Fibre Response which obviously didn't do Pooh any good, the other one recommends wet with only a little bit of dry 

What did you use the Hills I/D for? Was it the dry or the wet?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt said:


> While one recommends RC Fibre Response which obviously didn't do Pooh any good,


How long did he have it for Britt?

It can take several days / weeks for a change to take place

I'm not sure if you still want to try the wet pouches I have - they seem to be more for an upset tummy 

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/royal-canin-...tivity-control-feline-pouches-12-x100g-p-2794

(if not, please say & I'll hang onto them in case someone else needs them but happy to send if you want to give them a try)


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

We used the wet, there were two types one that looked like chunks in gravy and one that was like a pate. They seemed to prefer the pate which was odd as normally they hate that. Topsy has been poorly with vomiting and weight loss for about a year now they can't get to the bottom of it. They did tests for pancreatitis and whilst we were waiting for the results we tried the I/D as had the results come back as pancreatitis this is what we would have gone onto in the short term. Every test Topsy has had has come back clear so we are now looking at almost certainly IBD we just have a few more things to rule out to be sure. At the moment he is back on Felix Kitten food rubbish food but he eats it, he gains weight on it and he doesn't throw up on it. If you want to try the Hills I/D it might be worth seeing if there is a Pets at Home near your hotel as you can order online and collect in store free of charge, if you order before 8pm they will have it there the next day for you.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> We used the wet, there were two types one that looked like chunks in gravy and one that was like a pate. They seemed to prefer the pate which was odd as normally they hate that. Topsy has been poorly with vomiting and weight loss for about a year now they can't get to the bottom of it. They did tests for pancreatitis and whilst we were waiting for the results we tried the I/D as had the results come back as pancreatitis this is what we would have gone onto in the short term. Every test Topsy has had has come back clear so we are now looking at almost certainly IBD we just have a few more things to rule out to be sure. At the moment he is back on Felix Kitten food rubbish food but he eats it, he gains weight on it and he doesn't throw up on it. If you want to try the Hills I/D it might be worth seeing if there is a Pets at Home near your hotel as you can order online and collect in store free of charge, if you order before 8pm they will have it there the next day for you.


There is a Pets at Home in Camden. I shop there every time I'm in London.
Only one review mentions Hills I/D being good for constipation, all the others use it for diarrhea


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm surfing Vet UK and found this

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/hills-prescr...lls-id-feline-cat-food-pouches-12-x-85g-p-401


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think that the diet is easily digestible whether diarrhoea or constipation.

Hills Prescription Diet Feline I/D


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Britt said:


> Only one review mentions Hills I/D being good for constipation, all the others use it for diarrhea


I think that it is a general prescription diet for gastrointestinal problems, I would certainly ask your vet about it or mention that you are thinking of trying it.

Found this, which may be the same one you found.....you do have to read to the bottom to find the reference to Hills ID.

Constipation in Dogs and Cats


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

Britt said:


> I just called the vet and they have taken x-rays, he's completely clogged up. They put an IV. They will do an enema and they asked me to call them tomorrow at noon. If everything goes as planned I will be allowed to take him home tomorrow night. My place is so empty without him
> 
> If lactulose is what he needs I will ask the catsitter to come and help me out. She's a great girl who has 5 cats and she's a pro.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that dry food is what he needs. I'd rather give him Applaws Chicken with pumpkin for example


Wow. Really disappointed the fibre response didn't work for Pooh. It gets amazing reviews and works wonders for Molly. So sorry to hear the latest news.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I think that it is a general prescription diet for gastrointestinal problems, I would certainly ask your vet about it or mention that you are thinking of trying it.
> 
> Found this, which may be the same one you found.....you do have to read to the bottom to find the reference to Hills ID.
> 
> Constipation in Dogs and Cats


I like that part

By contrast, feeding highly digestible foods, that are very low in residue, decrease the volume of stool producing an easier fecal load on the colon. These diets are typically prescription diets such as Hill's I/D or Iams low residue.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

This is quite an interesting read too Constipated Cats | Little Big Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Found a link to Belgium but I don't know any Dutch, Flemish or German sorry

http://www.hillspet.be/nl-be/emea-hills-directory.html


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

If anyone has kangaroo or other fooods that I could give Pooh, please let me know. I'm willing to pay for shipping since I will be in London until Thursday.
I will try and give him wet food with Miralax, Inulin, Slippery Elm Bark or Lactulose. I need to find a way to relieve the constipation.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> If anyone has kangaroo or other fooods that I could give Pooh, please let me know. I'm willing to pay for shipping since I will be in London until Thursday.
> I will try and give him wet food with Miralax, Inulin, Slippery Elm Bark or Lactulose. I need to find a way to relieve the constipation.


Britt, if you pm me your hotel details I'd be happy to send you a some kanagroo, do you want some pumpkin puree too?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

When will Pooh be home Britt? Hope he's much better today and didn't have to have another enema. Cuddles for both of you. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Britt, if you pm me your hotel details I'd be happy to send you a some kanagroo, do you want some pumpkin puree too?


Kangaroo and pumpkin purée, that would be awesome. Thank you so much Sarah!



Soozi said:


> When will Pooh be home Britt? Hope he's much better today and didn't have to have another enema. Cuddles for both of you. xxx


Thank you Soozie, I need lots of cuddles 
I just called the vet and they are still busy with him. His colon was full of stools again but they were softer than last time. They can't figure out why the colon isn't working. They are doing some bloodwork right now and they will call me back with the results.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Kangaroo and pumpkin purée, that would be awesome. Thank you so much Sarah!
> 
> Thank you Soozie, I need lots of cuddles
> I just called the vet and they are still busy with him. His colon was full of stools again but they were softer than last time. They can't figure out why the colon isn't working. They are doing some bloodwork right now and they will call me back with the results.


Once they can find the cause they will be able to do something I'm sure so basically he has a lazy colon which isn't moving the waste along to the bowel? Poor Pooh! Loads of cuddles being sent for both of you. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you and poor Pooh, hope they can sort things out today.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Kangaroo and pumpkin will be in the post to you on Monday  

Hope you have some more news later from the vets and hope Pooh will be ok so he can come home xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Update -- I just called the vet. Blood work is normal. Kidneys are OK. They still can't figure out why the colon isn't working. They are keeping an eye on him until tomorrow morning. If the constipation persists they want me to see a specialist 

The vet said he's not supposed to drink any goat milk but I told her that he never drinks water. I have water bowls everywhere and a water fountain and I never see him drink 

She also says that he's stressed at the clinic :crying:


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh poor little fella, and poor you.

Keeping everything crossed that he bounces back very very soon.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> Update -- I just called the vet. Blood work is normal. Kidneys are OK. They still can't figure out why the colon isn't working. They are keeping an eye on him until tomorrow morning. If the constipation persists they want me to see a specialist
> 
> The vet said he's not supposed to drink any goat milk but I told her that he never drinks water. I have water bowls everywhere and a water fountain and I never see him drink
> 
> She also says that he's stressed at the clinic :crying:


That's great news Britt  I also think referring Pooh to a specialist is good news too, it's something they specialise in and they'll get to the bottom of what and why this is going on.

I was back and forth to my own vets with Roman for 8-9 months with his dire rear, lots of poo samples, lots of different antibiotics nothing helped him, we were then referred to a specialist who did things my vet couldn't do and we found out what was wrong with him, his dire rear has been kept under control with the kangaroo and meds. If we wasn't referred to a specialist I really don't think he would be here now.

Big hugs to you and Pooh xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree about the specialist being a good thing. We are close to be refered ourselves with Topsy whist part of me is a little worried by it the other part of me thinks good we will finally get to the bottom of it. Hope Pooh feels better soon and you get him home x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

They say that although there were stools in his colon, there was not enough poo for a week (I told them that he had used the litter tray last Saturday) 

You are using kangaroo for diarrhea. Does that mean that it is gonna cause constipation? 

I remember you girls saying that heart would help him but he refuses to eat it


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear Pooh is still not doing well.

I think seeing a specialist can help a lot. In my case, it's made me less stressful because they are so knowledgeable and they can get results quicker.

Try not to stress. Hopefully you'll find a solution soon.

BTW: If you are in London, you could get Libby's pumpkin puree. You can find it in waitrose and other supermarkets but also on Amazon: Libby's Pumpkin Puree - Waitrose

Generally if you add it to any food that he likes, he wouldn't know the difference and eat it. It doesn't have any taste. But I understand cats can be very fussy sometimes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> They say that although there were stools in his colon, there was not enough poo for a week (I told them that he had used the litter tray last Saturday)
> 
> You are using kangaroo for diarrhea. Does that mean that it is gonna cause constipation?
> 
> I remember you girls saying that heart would help him but he refuses to eat it


We all want Pooh to get better but I think there are too many foods being suggested to try short term I honestly think that you should persevere with one food ie the Apolaws with pumpkin if he eats it...can the Vet suggest an alternative to any of the milk that Pooh likes? I also feel Pooh would benefit from seeing a specialust or even a holistic therapist. Ask the Vet as many questiobs as you can hun it's YOU that is paying the bill. You must be so frustrated and upset surely they can see that! Will be waiting for more news. Hugs xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> We all want Pooh to get better but I think there are too many foods being suggested to try short term I honestly think that you should persevere with one food ie the Apolaws with pumpkin if he eats it...can the Vet suggest an alternative to any of the milk that Pooh likes? I also feel Pooh would benefit from seeing a specialust or even a holistic therapist. Ask the Vet as many questiobs as you can hun it's YOU that is paying the bill. You must be so frustrated and upset surely they can see that! Will be waiting for more news. Hugs xxx


The female vet said that he shouldn't drink milk. Maybe she thinks that I meant cow milk  What is important to me is that Pooh likes goat milk and keeps hydrated (they told me that he wasn't dehydrated yesterday when he got there). 
Whenever I ask questions, they keep telling me to give the lactulose (they recommend 3x1ml/day) and dry food but I hate dry food and after reading all the articles that you posted in my thread, I notice that most vets recommend wet food with added fiber (Normacol or puréed pumpkin). Wet food means less volume and softer stools that pass easier through the colon 

I asked about the Cisapride but it's not available here unfortunately (it's a medication that I took years ago to stimulate the colon).


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Whenever I have been given a prescription diet I have always been asked whether I want wet or dry. I would tell the vet that you think dry is making the problem worse and that you want to switch to wet and can they give you some suggestions. Good luck xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Soozi said:


> We all want Pooh to get better but I think there are too many foods being suggested to try short term I honestly think that you should persevere with one food


Totally agree with this ^^^^

You need to pick a food - any food - and stick with it and see what happens

If it's the one from the vet - fine

It it's a cheap one similar to what they fed at the shelter - fine

If he didn't have issues there then it has to be worth a shot

Sometimes the best food doesn't agree with them - I'd love to feed my dog a grain free diet - but it goes straight through and she can only tolerate rice as a bulking product / filler

Not ideal so I supplement with good quality wet foods

If you get him stabilised / things moving again, you can worry about introducing different / better quality foods later down the road

Being blunt - as others said to me when Archie was ill and wouldn't eat at NY - he needs to eat something, anything will do as long as he eats - if he doesn't eat, you've no cat .....

Same applies ........


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> They say that although there were stools in his colon, there was not enough poo for a week (I told them that he had used the litter tray last Saturday)
> 
> You are using kangaroo for diarrhea. Does that mean that it is gonna cause constipation?
> 
> I remember you girls saying that heart would help him but he refuses to eat it


Roman has Imflammatory Bowel Disease, I tried him on the Royal Canin and Hills hypoallergenic prescription foods but they didn't help. I was advised by a couple of members on here to try him on a single novel protein food, and was kindly sent some kangaroo, he liked it  I also started adding a teaspoonful of pumpkin purée to each of his meals, after about a week his poo started firming up. I only add the pumpkin occasionally not all the time.

I'm not using the kangaroo to stop the dire rear but I would say it's a combination of the kangaroo and meds that are helping and it has never given Roman constipation.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot to say that any elimination diet needs to be done over a 12 week period. Just that food and nothing else. 

With the single novel protein food, the protein needs to be something they've never eaten before as well as any other added ingredients, this is why we went with the kangaroo, off the top of my head Vet Concept also do buffalo, ostrich and goat, there maybe some others. 

I also agree that you need to stick with one food and maybe try free feeding.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I'm not using the kangaroo to stop the dire rear but I would say it's a combination of the kangaroo and meds that are helping and it has never given Roman constipation.


Sorry but it might not have given Roman constipation because he suffers from IDB and can have dire rear  (ie it may be firming things up for him) and, in a cat which doesn't suffer from dire rear, it may cause things to get even firmer / constipated 

Britt, I honestly think you need to feed whatever food your vet suggests - they are the experts and while we can all make suggestions based on our experiences, none of us are experts / qualified (even those who are qualified wouldn't be able to give a difinitive answer without examining Pooh / seeing his records) 

If you don't trust your vet enough to follow his / her advice - you should try to find another one or ask for a referral to a specialist.

Hope Pooh's home soon


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry but it might not have given Roman constipation because he suffers from IDB and can have dire rear  (ie it may be firming things up for him) and, in a cat which doesn't suffer from dire rear, it may cause things to get even firmer / constipated


I agree with you, but I wasn't saying that it wouldn't give Pooh contstipation just stating that Roman has never had it.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'd rather not feed him dry because it seems to add up to the problem since Pooh doesn't drink water. Besides the other vet that I saw last week (when Pooh wasn't peeing) said that feeding wet might be better. I don't know what to think anymore 

I have to order more Applaws Chicken and Pumpkin. I have only 3 cans left.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

If you want him to eat wet then feed him wet, make your vets work with you to find a solution that doesn't involve dry. Its tough I know, I am lucky that Topsy has recently decided that he no longer wants to eat dry x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I wasn't saying that it wouldn't give Pooh contstipation just stating that Roman has never had it.


I know, I'm just worried as I (as I'm sure we all) can tell how desperate Britt's becoming that she's going to try all these different foods and it's going to make things worse as they might not be what Pooh needs

Our cats might've had different things wrong with them than Pooh does so what worked for them might make Pooh worse 

(Britt, I'm not trying to imply you're silly or anything, I just know how desperate & worried you are & how tempting it must be to try all these foods just to see if one of them works - one might, but I think you need to run it past your vet first)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I'd rather not feed him dry because it seems to add up to the problem since Pooh doesn't drink water. Besides the other vet that I saw last week (when Pooh wasn't peeing) said that feeding wet might be better. I don't know what to think anymore
> 
> I have to order more Applaws Chicken and Pumpkin. I have only 3 cans left.


Order some more Applaws hun before you run out and also add a tad of water to it. Try not to keep swapping or changing his food yet. Keep making sure he has the prescribed amount of lactulose every day. Just make sure he eats. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Order some more Applaws hun before you run out and also add a tad of water to it. Try not to keep swapping or changing his food yet. Keep making sure he has the prescribed amount of lactulose every day. Just make sure he eats. xxx


If I order from Zooplus it won't be delivered until next Tuesday or Wednesday and I won't be here to sign for the parcel. Do you think that I can find Applaws in London?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can pop a couple of tins/packets of applaws with pumpkin in my parcel Britt, I've got some at home - I will post on Monday so you should get Tuesday.

Glad Pooh's bloods were ok.

Can't use store locator on their website but here is number for Applaws

Store Locator - Applaws


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I can pop a couple of tins/packets of applaws with pumpkin in my parcel Britt, I've got some at home - I will post on Monday so you should get Tuesday.
> 
> Glad Pooh's bloods were ok.


You're a lifesaver HB. Thank you soooooooo much :001_smile:


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Britt

You can pick up Applaws with Pumpkin in Pets at Home when you are in the UK, plus independent pet shops sometimes stock it. Hope you have a good trip to London next week, sorry I won't get to meet you this time x

ETA also if you happen to see a Waitrose you can pick up canned pumpkin there, they are 400G cans so you could freeze in ice cube trays and use a portion when you need it


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just got back from the vets and I'm devastated. Yesterday one vet insisted that I'd come and pick up this morning but today the other vet wants to keep him there all week-end 

I had already put him in the carrier when he said that. Pooh was looking forward to going back home I'm sure and now this ..... I should probably cancel my trip because if Pooh is released on Monday, who is gonna pick him up and bring him back home? The vets say he can stay until Thursday but I don't think that I will relax and enjoy London knowing that my baby is in a cage :crying:

I don't know what to do. I wish somebody here would give me a hug.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I just got back from the vets and I'm devastated. Yesterday one vet insisted that I'd come and pick up this morning but today the other vet wants to keep him there all week-end
> 
> I had already put him in the carrier when he said that. Pooh was looking forward to going back home I'm sure and now this ..... I should probably cancel my trip because if Pooh is released on Monday, who is gonna pick him up and bring him back home? The vets say he can stay until Thursday but I don't think that I will relax and enjoy London knowing that my baby is in a cage :crying:
> 
> I don't know what to do. I wish somebody here would give me a hug.


Sending a huge hug Britt. Did they say why they wanted to keep him in? I know you don't want to leave him in there longer than is absolutely necessary but it might be for the best until they can sort him out, also if you did allow him to stay until Thursday its an opportunity for them to monitor his bowel movements. If he should get constipated while you are away the pet sitter will have to deal with it and possibly get him back to the vets. Oh love I'm so sorry you myst be feeling terrible. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sending hugs hun.

Pooh is in the best place staying at the vets, I think although hard for you, have your break away then you will both be refreshed to have Pooh back Thursday. xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I had this when Topsy was kept in I would be told in the morning he may be allowed home that day then at 5pm something would mean he has to stay in a little longer. It was heart-breaking and I used to go home and just cry and cry. I would let them keep Pooh in until Thursday, you can have your trip and a break safe in the knowledge that Pooh is receiving the very best care. If I could I would give you a hug x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Sending a huge hug Britt. Did they say why they wanted to keep him in? I know you don't want to leave him in there longer than is absolutely necessary but it might be for the best until they can sort him out, also if you did allow him to stay until Thursday its an opportunity for them to monitor his bowel movements. If he should get constipated while you are away the pet sitter will have to deal with it and possibly get him back to the vets. Oh love I'm so sorry you myst be feeling terrible. xxx


I know but it's just that he was so happy to see me at the vets. He climbed on my shoulder, he was purring and to have to put him back in that cage was very tough. He started meowing. I kept talking to him trying to reassure him. The (cute) vet told me that the clinic is closed on Sunday but that I will be allowed to visit him tomorrow morning if I want to.



catcoonz said:


> Sending hugs hun.
> 
> Pooh is in the best place staying at the vets, I think although hard for you, have your break away then you will both be refreshed to have Pooh back Thursday. xx


You're probably right, CC. It's just that I don't know if I will be able to relax knowing that he is in a cage 
I wish I could send him to you to recover, I know you would probably fix him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I know but it's just that he was so happy to see me at the vets. He climbed on my shoulder, he was purring and to have to put him back in that cage was very tough. He started meowing. I kept talking to him trying to reassure him. The (cute) vet told me that the clinic is closed on Sunday but that I will be allowed to visit him tomorrow morning if I want to.
> 
> You're probably right, CC. It's just that I don't know if I will be able to relax knowing that he is in a cage
> I wish I could send him to you to recover, I know you would probably fix him.


Very hard Britt but try and not to torture yourself. The positives...Pooh will be fine, he will be warm have people around and be monitored and fed, above all he is in very safe hands and I do really feel that letting him stay there for a few extra days will help the Vet see exactly what happens at home. Hugs again!
XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Honestly I think it will be better for him to stay with the vet til Thursday than with a pet sitter, you know then that he will be in the best place if any health issues crop up. 

I'm sorry you weren't able to take him home today, it must have been tough leaving him again. X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I still don't know what to think. Why did the vet ask me yesterday to come and pick up Pooh this morning because it was too much stress for him? Why does his colleague want him to stay? Pooh is easily stressed and I think that being at the clinic will add up to the stress.

A friend of mine says she could get Pooh on Monday and drop him at my place if that's OK with the vet. But after reading your comments I'm not sure it is a good idea.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Britt said:


> I still don't know what to think. Why did the vet ask me yesterday to come and pick up Pooh this morning because it was too much stress for him? Why does his colleague want him to stay? Pooh is easily stressed and I think that being at the clinic will add up to the stress.
> 
> *A friend of mine says she could get Pooh on Monday and drop him at my place if that's OK with the vet. But after reading your comments I'm not sure it is a good idea*.


I guess the best thing to ask yourself is 'Do you trust your cat sitter?', if the answer is yes and the vet is happy for Pooh to go home, let your friend get him. If the answer is 'No', leave him at the vet.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I still don't know what to think. Why did the vet ask me yesterday to come and pick up Pooh this morning because it was too much stress for him? Why does his colleague want him to stay? Pooh is easily stressed and I think that being at the clinic will add up to the stress.
> 
> A friend of mine says she could get Pooh on Monday and drop him at my place if that's OK with the vet. But after reading your comments I'm not sure it is a good idea.


You should write the questions down that you need to ask the Vet and phone them with your concerns, they are the only ones who can tell you WHY they want to keep Pooh in, it might purely be for monitoring. My opinion for what its worth is to let Pooh stay with the Vet until you come home they are the most qualified to look after him hun if Pooh should become constipated again.
XXX


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

They want to monitor him. Since he got the enema yesterday, they don't expect him to poop until Monday or Tuesday. I know that he is safe there but he is miserable in a cage and can't sleep surrounded by barking dogs and crying cats 
I will call them tomorrow and ask to visit Pooh. I need to spend time with him and let him know that I'm not abandoning him. I wish he could tell me if he wants me to go to London or not


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know this is a tough decision for you hun.

All I can say is if Pooh was my own cat, I would let them monitor him until you return home.

If the catsitter cares for him, then Monday or Tuesday he needs the vet again, you would worry more being away.

You need a break and pooh needs to be close to a vet, I know you miss him and this is hard for you, would be hard for me to, but you would feel better after a break to care for Pooh, who knows come Thursday or Friday the vet may have more answers, got Pooh onto the right food for you and it may be easier when you get home.

Of course you will miss him, he means the world to you.
When my cat had to stay at the vets for 3 weeks, it was so hard and upsetting but I knew she had to stay at the vets to get better then I could have her back home healthier.

Hugs hun, I do understand this is horrible and upsetting for you but for a few days get the vets to do their job and lets get Pooh better. xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just catching up Britt, I'm so sorry that Pooh couldn't come home  I agree with the others that he is in the best place and they'll be monitoring him and if he needs to stay until you get home there will be someone watching over him all the time and tending to his needs. 

I know you don't feel like going away but your trip to London will do you good, you need and deserve the break and the vet is only a phone call away for you to check on Pooh. 

Sending huge (((((hugs))))) xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt, I'm with everyone else. Let him stay at the vets.

Tough as it is Pooh WILL cope and he is in the best possible place. They can monitor him, give him his lactulose if needed etc etc.

He won't like it, but he WILL get used to it. Huck was better at the vets last Friday (and even ate  which he never does) compared to the Wednesday and I put it down to familiarity.

Lovely RF has given me a couple of tins of food for you to help with constipation so i will pop them in my parcel.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Britt, I'm with everyone else. Let him stay at the vets.
> 
> Tough as it is Pooh WILL cope and he is in the best possible place. They can monitor him, give him his lactulose if needed etc etc.
> 
> ...


I can't cope. Pooh's illness and absence, this place being so empty without him, my American friend being sick, this is just too much for me. I slept nine hours last night and I feel drained.

Thank you for everything you do. I wish you would all live nearby. I don't have real friends in Belgium.

I will call the vets tomorrow morning because I want to visit Pooh. I will bring a couple of toys and a bit of catnip. I'm sure that will make him feel better.

I will do a lot of shopping in London. It will help take my mind off of things. I have a list of things to buy (Inulin powder, tea, Webbox, crackers, raw honey, ...).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a rest tonight Britt and be bright an happy when you visit tomorrow. Take him lots to remind him of home and remember it's all for his welfare and yours too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I can't cope. Pooh's illness and absence, this place being so empty without him, my American friend being sick, this is just too much for me. I slept nine hours last night and I feel drained.
> 
> Thank you for everything you do. I wish you would all live nearby. I don't have real friends in Belgium.
> 
> ...


That's my girl! you sound a lot more positive and I'm sure when you come home Pooh will be loads better and hopefully you will have some answers about what is causing Pooh's constipation. XXX


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I slept right hours last night but woke up to an empty apartment and I have a bad stress migraine. I'm waiting for the Nurofen Migraine to kick in.

I'm wearing an old t-shirt and if vet allows it I will put it in Pooh's cage for him to lie on. I have also couple of toys and some catnip for him.

I might change my train ticket Thursday and get back home earlier than 6pm. There is a fare of 40&#8364; but I don't mind paying if it means taking an early train and collecting Pooh. 

I will call the vet in two hours and I hope he will let me visit my baby.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I slept right hours last night but woke up to an empty apartment and I have a bad stress migraine. I'm waiting for the Nurofen Migraine to kick in.
> 
> I'm wearing an old t-shirt and if vet allows it I will put it in Pooh's cage for him to lie on. I have also couple of toys and some catnip for him.
> 
> ...


Morning Britt, poor you  I suffer with migraines so know how you're feeling  fingers crossed the Nurofen kicks in soon.

I'm sure the vets will allow you to see Pooh today and for him to have your t-shirt and his toys.

Give Pooh a big hug from me xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just called the vet. Pooh eats well and drinks well but he didn't poop yet. I can visit him this afternoon. I don't know what I'm gonna do until then, this is driving me nuts 

I won't be able to change my Eurostar ticket unless I pay 123 
I will be back at the usual time of 6:04pm which means that I might not be able to go to the vets until 8 or 9pm. Not sure they will let me collect Pooh that late.
Bummer.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope your migraine eases soon, I feel for those who suffer (like my hubby) they can be so debilitating. Best wishes for a lovely trip to the UK and I hope that Pooh is feeling much better and you have some answers when you get home. If I wasn't 100 miles away I would have come to meet you x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I just called the vet. Pooh eats well and drinks well but he didn't poop yet. I can visit him this afternoon. I don't know what I'm gonna do until then, this is driving me nuts
> 
> I won't be able to change my Eurostar ticket unless I pay 123
> I will be back at the usual time of 6:04pm which means that I might not be able to go to the vets until 8 or 9pm. Not sure they will let me collect Pooh that late.
> Bummer.


Is the Eurostar not like the EuroTunnel, in that if you get there early and there's space they'll let you on at no extra cost. OH and I have done that a few time from Dover and Calais.

How's your migraine now?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Is the Eurostar not like the EuroTunnel, in that if you get there early and there's space they'll let you on at no extra cost. OH and I have done that a few time from Dover and Calais.
> 
> How's your migraine now?


The Eurotunnel is for cars. With the Eurostar the earlier you book your ticket the less you pay. If I had changed the ticket a week ago the price would have been lower but I didn't know by then that Pooh would stay at the clinic.

Migraine is over, I got a bit of fresh air but I tripped and fell on my left knee during my walk. I can barely walk now. What else can go wrong? :001_unsure:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I just called the vet again. I can go and visit Pooh in an hour. She told me that he had pooped :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

See, Pooh is getting better xxx

Stay with the food the vet feeds, don't be tempted to change it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Britt sorry you've got a migraine! Ouch 
Great news that Pooh has poo'd Dont forget to ask them what food they have given him? I feel even more inclined to say allow Pooh to stay fir a few more days to see when he poos again. Good news hun enjoy your cuddle and give him a cuddle from me too. xxx hugs


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> The Eurotunnel is for cars. With the Eurostar the earlier you book your ticket the less you pay. If I had changed the ticket a week ago the price would have been lower but I didn't know by then that Pooh would stay at the clinic.
> 
> Migraine is over, I got a bit of fresh air but I tripped and fell on my left knee during my walk. I can barely walk now. What else can go wrong? :001_unsure:


Glad your migraine has gone  now a bad knee  what we going to do with you   hope it heals quickly xx



Britt said:


> I just called the vet again. I can go and visit Pooh in an hour. She told me that he had pooped :thumbup:




Sooooo pleased Pooh has had a poo! :thumbup: :thumbup:

And so pleased you can go to see him


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Yay! Great to hear that Pooh has poo'd


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Go Pooh! Literally!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pooh's pooed :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup1::001_wub::thumbup1::001_wub:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thank you, girls!

When I arrived at the clinic earlier, the vet told me that he was ready to go home :thumbup:

She said that what they had been waiting for to release him was him using the litter tray. Since he did this morning she didn't see the point in keeping him since it was obvious that he was very unhappy and bored in a cage (you should have heard him welcoming me when I entered the room).

The food that they fed him there is RC Gastrointestinal (dry). I asked if he could get the same in wet and she said yes but I need to order it since all they have is dry. He also needs 3x1.5ml lactulose daily.

I'm relieved but also a bit stressed. She said that if this happens again it might mean that he has motility issues that need to be investigated.

King Pooh is now patrolling his domain


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
So happy he pooed!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

My baby is happy to be home


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news, really pleased for you Britt xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Britt said:


> I just called the vet again. I can go and visit Pooh in an hour. She told me that he had pooped :thumbup:


Excellent! Do remember that if he has had an enema and is pretty well empty not pooping for a few days is normal - there is nothing there too poop.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Very happy that Pooh is home hun! Just remember to keep the feeding consistent and make sure your sitter knows that she *must* give Pooh his lactulose everyday. Have a lovely time in London I know you're going to love shopping for baby Pooh!  xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Very happy that Pooh is home hun! Just remember to keep the feeding consistent and make sure your sitter knows that she *must* give Pooh his lactulose everyday. Have a lovely time in London I know you're going to love shopping for baby Pooh!  xxx


I briefed the cat sitter. I insisted on the importance of giving him the lactulose. He used his litter box when we got back home and his stools were a bit loose. He just went again a few minutes ago (loose stools). The vet told me that he wasn't as clogged up this time as ten days ago (that's a relief). Funny thing is that the other vet recommended Fibre Response and she gave him Gastrointestinal while he was there and gave me the rest of the bag to take home with me (I didn't have to pay for it which was nice).

I will go to Pets at Home on Tuesday or Wednesday for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So glad Pooh is home  


Now you can relax and enjoy your trip, have a safe and smooth journey and happy shopping   xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased Pooh is home and happy. I will still send you the Hills gastrointestinal that I've got as I would imagine it is a similar make up to the RC version.

Have a fantastic time in London and relax!!!!


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Really glad Pooh is home and feeling better


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm glad to hear good news about Pooh. He'll be so happy to see you when you get back


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Great to read sweet Pooh has been discharged and is relaxing at home  Thanks for your PM I was out all day and haven't replied yet but will in a bit.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I bet Pooh knew I was up to something this morning because he jumped at the top of the bathroom cupboard after I "fought" to give him his first Lactulose of the day. He had breakfast before I left. I had hidden my handluggage in the garage (I felt guilty for leaving him only one day after he was released from the clinic).


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The cat sitter just texted me. She is with Pooh. He's on his back obviously happy to see her. He had a few sips of water and Lactulose again. He had loose stools during the night or early this morning. Maybe the dose of lactulose is too high, what do you think? I will ask Kristien to keep an eye on the consistency of the stools and call the vet to ask if she can give him less.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad Pooh is home. Try and enjoy your time away and hope it makes you feel better though I know you'll miss Pooh.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think he needs time on a constant diet & dose of lacutulose to let everything settle. Reducing the dose should be done slowly, with time between each reduction for things to settle. I've found with Max it can take up to 2 weeks for the effects of a reduction to be clear.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think he needs time on a constant diet & dose of lacutulose to let everything settle. Reducing the dose should be done slowly, with time between each reduction for things to settle. I've found with Max it can take up to 2 weeks for the effects of a reduction to be clear.


I understand that. It's just that I feel bad for giving him all that lactulose. What if it gives him cramps like laxatives do to us? 
I just talked to the cat sitter and he uses the litter box every day


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have anxiety again. Pooh didn't go yesterday nor today. I didn't change anything to his routine. I still give him the lactulose and the RC Gastrointestinal like the vet told me to


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I have anxiety again. Pooh didn't go yesterday nor today. I didn't change anything to his routine. I still give him the lactulose and the RC Gastrointestinal like the vet told me to


Oh Britt  I'm not going to tell you not to panic, because you still will  you've been doing as the vet has told you and things have been going really well with Pooh. I would carry on as you are doing and if he hasn't gone by morning I would give the vets a call.

Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you know how often he went with the cat sitter?

He might have got into a rhythm of every 3rd day.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Do you know how often he went with the cat sitter?
> 
> He might have got into a rhythm of every 3rd day.


I was just thinking this, as not all cats go everyday.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Britt, why don't you try a small bowl of cows milk? Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Do you know how often he went with the cat sitter?
> 
> He might have got into a rhythm of every 3rd day.


She pretends he went every day while I was away.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Britt, why don't you try a small bowl of cows milk? Sorry you are going through this.


Not yet. I don't have cows milk at the house. I will buy a small bottle tomorrow and try. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He was probably was going every day when the cat sitter was there as he had just had that enema. As the others have said Pooh might not go everyday so don't panic yet hun. let us know later. Hugs! try not to get yourself wound up Britt. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Still nothing. I try not to panick but I'm really worried. I tried to put Miralax in his food yesterday but of course King Pooh refused to eat it


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Still nothing. I try not to panick but I'm really worried. I tried to put Miralax in his food yesterday but of course King Pooh refused to eat it


If you can't get the meds down him then I fear he will relapse back with constipation...I don't know if this is right but could he have a larger dose of Lactulose Britt? could you phone and ask the Vet? I know you will now really start to worry but can't work out why he's not going if he's having everything he should. XXX


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> If you can't get the meds down him then I fear he will relapse back with constipation...I don't know if this is right but could he have a larger dose of Lactulose Britt? could you phone and ask the Vet? I know you will now really start to worry but can't work out why he's not going if he's having everything he should. XXX


I emailed the vet since I couldn't reach them by phone. I hope they will get back to me. I give him the lactulose but not the Primperan since the vet told me that he needed it only for 5 days (until last Friday). I could increase the lactulose I guess but he already takes 2,5ml and I know for sure that it makes cats queasy


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I emailed the vet since I couldn't reach them by phone. I hope they will get back to me. I give him the lactulose but not the Primperan since the vet told me that he needed it only for 5 days (until last Friday). I could increase the lactulose I guess but he already takes 2,5ml and I know for sure that it makes cats queasy


Let us know what the Vet replies Hun! XXX


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Glad Pooh is home you go away and enjoy yourself he will be absolutely fine with the sitter - have fun shopping


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Maldives said:


> Glad Pooh is home you go away and enjoy yourself he will be absolutely fine with the sitter - have fun shopping


I don't go away again until June. I will be in London for the next PF Get Together.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Update -- Pooh pooped a little bit this morning but I still think he is constipated. He refuses to eat his expensive wet food which means that I'm gonna have to use the syringe to give him the Miralax in 1cc of water 

What upsets me even more is that the vet didn't get back to me. I'm gonna try and call him again later.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Update -- Pooh pooped a little bit this morning but I still think he is constipated. He refuses to eat his expensive wet food which means that I'm gonna have to use the syringe to give him the Miralax in 1cc of water
> 
> What upsets me even more is that the vet didn't get back to me. I'm gonna try and call him again later.


Hi Britt 
Is the expensive wet food his prescription one? Try the miralax asap and see if it helps. Is the poo very hard?
Poor baby somehow we'll get there. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Hi Britt
> Is the expensive wet food his prescription one? Try the miralax asap and see if it helps. Is the poo very hard?
> Poor baby somehow we'll get there. xxx


Yes the wet food is thre prescription one, Soozi.

The poo was very soft.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Yes the wet food is thre prescription one, Soozi.
> 
> The poo was very soft.


It's unlikely he's constipated he might have a bit of hard poo stuck but i wouldn't have thought so. Try the Miralax and give it a few hours, see if you can get him to play to increase his metabolic rate...might help. I wouldn't be too worried Britt. Update later hun. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He's pretty active, going into the garden and back.
I have given him Miralax a couple of times yesterday in his food and goat milk but he didn't take all of it I'm sure (it's a bit difficult to tell). Maybe I should try with a syringe but I don't want to dilute it too much, otherwise it's gonna be a struggle to give it to him


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> He's pretty active, going into the garden and back.
> I have given him Miralax a couple of times yesterday in his food and goat milk but he didn't take all of it I'm sure (it's a bit difficult to tell). Maybe I should try with a syringe but I don't want to dilute it too much, otherwise it's gonna be a struggle to give it to him


Sorry I can't help with dosage hun but I see you have another thread going. xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Sorry I can't help with dosage hun but I see you have another thread going. xxx


Yes I found another thread (I didn't want to make a new one, I used the search instead). I hope that the Miralax is gonna work, otherwise I will give him some paraffin oil (something that I'd rather avoid).


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe just pick one dietary change and stick to that alone for a few days as it wont have an instant effect, I understand that you just want pooh better asap and will try anything but if one of these works how will you know which it is? Plus if he has too many different things it may have the opposite effect and that's not pleasant either. 

It must be frustrating I hope the vet can provide some answers.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lazydays said:


> Maybe just pick one dietary change and stick to that alone for a few days as it wont have an instant effect, I understand that you just want pooh better asap and will try anything but if one of these works how will you know which it is? Plus if he has too many different things it may have the opposite effect and that's not pleasant either.
> 
> It must be frustrating I hope the vet can provide some answers.


I gave him the RC Gastrointestinal that the vet recommends but after only 1 week we were back to square 1 despite the lactulose.


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

When he goes outside do you go with him? I'm just wondering can you be certain he is not going while he's outside?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Vienna1 said:


> When he goes outside do you go with him? I'm just wondering can you be certain he is not going while he's outside?


I checked the garden last time this happened and there was nothing there. Besides he always gets back in to use the litter box before going outside again.

The vet seems to think that there is something else and that's why the vet practice is gonna refer us to a specialist.
I think that I am the problem. After all he never had that issue before I adopted him in April 2013


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I checked the garden last time this happened and there was nothing there. Besides he always gets back in to use the litter box before going outside again.
> 
> The vet seems to think that there is something else and that's why the vet practice is gonna refer us to a specialist.
> I think that I am the problem. After all he never had that issue before I adopted him in April 2013


Health problems can crop up at any time hun it's not you. I just feel that sometimes you swop and change his food around too often and I'm not sure that is a good thing...I know you are trying to solve Poohs constipation problem but you need to persevere for more than a few days. Let's get Pooh to a specialist and see what's the best course of action. Hugs xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt, like I said before, I think it's a good thing Pooh being referred to a specialist, they'll get to the bottom of Pooh's problems and will able to give meds if needed, and advise the best way to control his constipation.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is he eating his usual amount Britt? I'm wondering if he's getting access to anything outside (or someone else feeding him). 

I know you are being referred and I do hope they can sort out what's going on with him. Are you still seeing the vet today as well?

Cats have problems throughout their lives Britt and as others have said when he was at the shelter they simply wouldn't have noticed. It's because you care about him so much that you do. You do the best you can for Pooh and despite his constipation I'm absolutely certain he's happier living with you than he would be anywhere else.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thank you HB 

I don't know if somebody is feeding him when he is patrolling around (I hope not). He usually doesn't stay away long (between 15 minutes and an hour).

He was never a big eater. Like most cats he eats a little but often. This is something that I noticed now that I feed him dry (first time in almost a year of wet). I do what the cat sitter did while I was in London: I put 50g RC Gastrointestinal in his bowl in the morning and that's it. He eats whenever he wants. Usually there is still a bit of food left the next morning. And very recently I added a little bit of gastrointestinal wet because I was trying to mix the Miralax into it.

I see the vet again today. Maybe she will release him. I will have to drop him off at the clinic on Wednesday for the ultrasound.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Britt are you sure he is not going outside? Have you tried the cows milk?


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

As I said on the other thread, I really think you should keep him in for a few days, with no access to outdoors. I genuinely think he might just be going outside if he's fine when he was in the shelter, with the cat sitter and producing faeces ok at the vets.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Britt are you sure he is not going outside? Have you tried the cows milk?


I tried cow's milk but it didn't make him go, not inside anyway (since you all seem convinced that he's going in the garden).



Little P said:


> As I said on the other thread, I really think you should keep him in for a few days, with no access to outdoors. I genuinely think he might just be going outside if he's fine when he was in the shelter, with the cat sitter and producing faeces ok at the vets.


If I keep him in I know for a fact that I will keep checking out the litter box and that could make things worse.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

When he's been out in the garden and comes in, beside the fact you *expect* him to go in the litter tray, how does he behave? Is he his normal bright self as if he was constipated, I'd expect him to be listless and sitting around feeling uncomfortable and straining in the tray. If he's just being happy Pooh, then I would think he'd be going outside. Whilst a few cats come indoors to toilet, most cats like going in earth rather than litter.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Britt said:


> I tried cow's milk but it didn't make him go, not inside anyway (since you all seem convinced that he's going in the garden).
> 
> If I keep him in I know for a fact that I will keep checking out the litter box and that could make things worse.


It's the only way you're going to know for sure - what's worse - refraining from checking the litter tray constantly, or putting Pooh through potentially (and having followed this, I'd say probably) unnecessary investigations?

You could maybe compromise with yourself and allow yourself to check the litter tray three times a day - first thing in the morning, when you return from work and before you go to bed?

I understand that you have anxieties about his health, but until you have kept him in with no outdoor access, you cannot definitely say that he's not going perfectly happily outside (to be honest I'm surprised your vet hasn't suggested this!)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Charity said:


> When he's been out in the garden and comes in, beside the fact you *expect* him to go in the litter tray, how does he behave? Is he his normal bright self as if he was constipated, I'd expect him to be listless and sitting around feeling uncomfortable and straining in the tray. If he's just being happy Pooh, then I would think he'd be going outside. Whilst a few cats come indoors to toilet, most cats like going in earth rather than litter.


When he gets back inside after having been in the garden, he usually jumps on my lap and humps my arm  then he goes out again and so on until bedtime.



Little P said:


> It's the only way you're going to know for sure - what's worse - refraining from checking the litter tray constantly, or putting Pooh through potentially (and having followed this, I'd say probably) unnecessary investigations?
> 
> You could maybe compromise with yourself and allow yourself to check the litter tray three times a day - first thing in the morning, when you return from work and before you go to bed?
> 
> I understand that you have anxieties about his health, but until you have kept him in with no outdoor access, you cannot definitely say that he's not going perfectly happily outside (to be honest I'm surprised your vet hasn't suggested this!)


I only check out the tray two to three times a day, no more. Once when I get up, a second time when I come back from work and sometimes at night.

I know he's unhappy when he stays indoor. Besides he needs physical activity. The vet told me that it is a good thing that he goes out and the longer the better he said.

Like I said in the other thread I'm already stressed out at the idea of having him back here. I feel drained


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

if he is going to the loo outdoors, which is quite possible, then keeping him in for a few days will not make this worse because he will have no problem in physically going, although he will probably still prefer to do it outside.

As others have said, many cats do prefer the softness of Earth to the manufactured feel of litter.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I haven't cleaned the litter box in days now since there is nothing there. I did it on Friday for a smelly pee (it actually smelled like pee from a cat that hadn't been neutered ).

I really hope that Pooh is going outside. He has been sleeping for hours now. Let's hope he wakes up before I leave for work because the vet insists on him being active.

The cat sitter will stop by around 6pm and I hope to be back at 9:30.


----------

